# What p***ed you off today?



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok ive used this before in a few places, new year new site lets get it going!

Tell you what got my back up today, some idiot driving in front of me, couldn't make up his mind what lane he wanted so drove in the middle of the two lanes from top of the road to the botton doing 30 in a 50 agghhhh done my head in


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Some moron letting their dog wander loose all day, following me and spoiling my walk with my own dog, not only that but it nearly getting run over X amount of times by chasing lorries. I caught up with the owner at some point who seemed in a day dream about it all and frankly un bothered! Hmpph


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Some idiot knocked my wing mirror when I was parked and waiting for the kids to come out of school, then was in a such a rush to get away from the scene that they nearly crashed into a bus, The mirror clipped back together so no permanent damage done but a sorry would have been nice.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Far too many things to mention.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

hubby rushing me out the shop :nonod:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Having to pay my car bill for £130 for new starter motor


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My boss having the cheek to ask me if I want to do some over time and come in early in the morning as the man that does my job from 6am till 8.30 when I start is of sick. She wont be flexible about firdays she is making me do 11am -6pm so am just starting work when everyone else is going home but she expects me to be flexible as the other person is of sick. What was my answer? I didn't I just laughed I'm going in at 8.30 so who does the job before then is her problem not mine.


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

Another £600 vets bill 
What topped my day off quite nicely though was going to a pet shop, part of which does sell puppies only for the actual 'breeder'/puppy farmer to be there bragging to anyone that will listen about all the breeds he has and how many puppies he has on the go at the moment  Sickening !! Extremely fat, welsh chavy !!!!! Why oh why do people buy puppies from these places :nonod:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

RachyBobs said:


> Having to pay my car bill for £130 for new starter motor


Well i had to pay £250 for a new clutch yesterday ! That ****** me off big time ! lol


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

An educational welfare officer talking down to me like I'm about 5 when she knows little or none of the facts surrounding the situation...but hey....lets face it, they wear suits and drive nice cars so what's the point eh.....
God that felt good
Clare xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

The bank and my period. Grrrrrrr!!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

My boss. I can't handle him anymore, he's too childish and so unprofessional, i hate being in the same room as him!!


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

My son's school progress report.... got parent's evening tomorrow, that's going to be fun.... I know he's not perfect and a bit of a monkey, but he's my son... just cos he gets bottom marks in French, English and Art, gets detentions left right and centre in these subjects.... does that outweight the top marks in the science, maths, music and PE..... He only pays attention on the things he wants to pay attention to... I have had 11 years of it... I know my son.... 

Oh it's going to be fun tomorrow night.!


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Some Idiot that wrote on his web page, (NOT QUOTING ADMIN I SWEAR) "please dont give birds milk as they are lactose intolerant, but soft cheeses and yoghurt are fine"


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Some driver (I'm trying to remain calm) decided to try and take me out on the roundabout, and didnt even stop/slow down, and I'm about a foot away from the barriers, if that far. All I will say is that its a good job that an ambulance came tearing round the next roundabout so I couldnt catch him up as I was totally livid and about to say hello to him.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

having to spend £4.50 on toilet paper  :crying:


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Flissy said:


> having to spend £4.50 on toilet paper  :crying:


Id rather wipe my bottom on the money


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> Id rather wipe my bottom on the money


I know... it was 12 rolls but still I usually just get tesco value stuff not andrex or whatever it was! But one of my housemates is fussy and she did drive us to tesco so me and my boyfriend got the loo roll to make it fair...... still though I could have used that £4 for something much more worthwhile


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

dingal2000 said:


> Id rather wipe my bottom on the money


lol dont know about things that peed me off but that made me laugh and so did the thing about milk


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Th same thing thats p******* me off now! cant get my email to work on this stupid computer!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well i don't think anything has p*ssed me off today, i've felt quite mellow.
Watch out for tomorow.*


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I know... it was 12 rolls but still I usually just get tesco value stuff not andrex or whatever it was! But one of my housemates is fussy and she did drive us to tesco so me and my boyfriend got the loo roll to make it fair...... still though I could have used that £4 for something much more worthwhile


Now see that £4 if you had spent that on tesco value stuff you would have had enough to wipe your bum for 6 months ..LOL hahahahaha, and personally i would do that myself, anything to save money. "you get what your given" thats what my mum always told me


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> Now see that £4 if you had spent that on tesco value stuff you would have had enough to wipe your bum for 6 months ..LOL hahahahaha, and personally i would do that myself, anything to save money. "you get what your given" thats what my mum always told me


Yeah lol i dont see the difference tbh!! It will definitely be tesco value next time  i think its more environmentally friendly as well!


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Yeah lol i dont see the difference tbh!! It will definitely be tesco value next time  i think its more environmentally friendly as well!


Well this is true i totally argee, its just when your finger goes through,,,LOL hahahahahha thats when you scream, "DOUBLE UP NEXT TIME" LOL hahahahahahaha OMG sorry just in a funny mood,

Something that has Just P***ed me off, My Back pain, wish they would go away for ever instead of here forever aaggh


----------



## OllyMurph (Dec 12, 2009)

My boss - not remembering what I told him 5 minutes ago and asking me 
repeatedly what HE did. I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU DID BECAUSE YOU NEVER TOLD ME AND I'M NOT PSYCHIC. 
Didn't help I was slightly hungover and only had 5 hours sleep......


----------



## red dogues (Nov 27, 2009)

some tw*t selling her bitch when i know she got her from a rescue and is asking £500 for her and she paid nothing for her. just wants to make money.

bloody humans . why can she not just let her go back to the rescue. why oh why.


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Yeah lol i dont see the difference tbh!! It will definitely be tesco value next time  i think its more environmentally friendly as well!


I always buy value toilet roll, it is so much better than the expensiver softer stuff, why pay a lot to flush it down the loo


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Nothing today 
Had parents afternoon for my two monkeys and they are amazing and coming on so well that NOTHING could bug me hearing that My son has come off the I.e plan for maths and is looking at going up a level if his writing gets better 
(hes 5.5yrs old!) and my daughter is a social butterfly and well ahead in her maturity and social skills and shes 4.5.yrs old


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

huskiesaregreat said:


> I always buy value toilet roll, it is so much better than the expensiver softer stuff, why pay a lot to flush it down the loo


exactly!!! i agree lol and my hammies get it as bedding too


----------



## Anjelica (Jun 9, 2009)

Nothing has really p***ed me off yet today.... but the day's young still... 
One of my cats did wake me up at 5 though.... barfed on the floor.... thank heavens on the floor! and not on my desk, or sofa, or table..... Being woken at 5 by barfing annoyed me, but did not really p*ss me off. So, I was immediately wide awake, and decided I might as well stay up.... So, I fed the gang, and made myself tea..... 
So far, so good.....


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The person who after seven weeks of being told which hole her dogs collar needs to be on still brings her Pappillion with it's collar so loose it falls off when it puts it's head down. Who after seven weeks of being told, still has no i.d. tag on her dog, not that it matters because if the dog got lost it's collar would fall of anyway. Who after seven weeks of being told still insist on giving the dog treats when it is jumping up her leg and she thinks I am not watching.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

My car failed its MOT AGAIN!!! ARGH i can't afford a new car so will have to keep throwing money at this one till it works again! I HATE IT


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

AND i got quoted £300 to fix my car......I don't have £300. no more car.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I am calm cool and collected today peoples! Nothing as yet has p****d me off! (oh and I thought s*d it all and came back!)


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> I am calm cool and collected today peoples! Nothing as yet has p****d me off! (oh and I thought s*d it all and came back!)


Goody............


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sleeping through my alarm


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

just found my earphones, after buying a new pair on ebay yesterday


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

The weather


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


lifeizsweet said:



AND i got quoted £300 to fix my car......I don't have £300. no more car.

Click to expand...

My car went through its MOT but the damn thing wont start now. whats wrong with yours?

Oh nothing has p**sed me off today.*


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> My car went through its MOT but the damn thing wont start now. whats wrong with yours?
> 
> Oh nothing has p**sed me off today.*


It needs new brake pipes, disks and pads! I've got the pads already, and just found the disks and pipes for £50 from a Ford dealership near me...how can the mechanic try and charge £300!! Thats madness!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lifeizsweet said:


> It needs new brake pipes, disks and pads! I've got the pads already, and just found the disks and pipes for £50 from a Ford dealership near me...how can the mechanic try and charge £300!! Thats madness!


*Not sure if you have a man in your life but if you have,get a manual for your make of car and get him to do the work.Thats how hubby and i started.Saves a fortune.*


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Not sure if you have a man in your life but if you have,get a manual for your make of car and get him to do the work.Thats how hubby and i started.Saves a fortune.*


He's a diesel engineer so he's more than capable of doing the work...it's getting him to do it thats the problem (I just had a big vent about him in another thread lol)

I want to be back on the road! I have to leave so early to get to work at the moment, i hate it.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

the cold weather which is giving my back even more pain


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> Ok ive used this before in a few places, new year new site lets get it going!
> 
> Tell you what got my back up today, some idiot driving in front of me, couldn't make up his mind what lane he wanted so drove in the middle of the two lanes from top of the road to the botton doing 30 in a 50 agghhhh done my head in


It takes a lot to get me down.
If anything does,then hey oh.
YouTube - Monty Python - Always Look on the Bright Side of Life


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I got p'ed off coz I fell over twice in the mud this morning whilst walking the dogs. Then Adam jumped up on one of the few remaining clean bits of my jeans as if to say, "well, if you will insist on trying to walk on just the two legs, of course you will fall over!"...


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

It's snowing again and I didn't want anymore.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

when you try to do right and it all goes wrong :crying:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> when you try to do right and it all goes wrong :crying:


what happend tashi? you ok?

xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mumof5 said:


> what happend tashi? you ok?
> 
> xx


nah not really going to have five


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

bird said:


> Goody............


Ty for you PM!  Really helped.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> nah not really going to have five


ok hun, have a stiff drink and come back fighting


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

My knee


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

A certain someone whom I won't mention (don't think I legally can tbh) 

Let's just say it's to do with the SS!


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just the world in itself today, life can be so sh*t at times :crying:


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

Nothing, i got my new syrian hamster and hes lovely
I suppose what did pee me off was waking up with a massive headache, felt rough all morning because had a dodgy takeaway last night :blush2:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well for me it would have to be doing a night shift having to walk an hour home at 5am knowing you are going out at 12 for lunch, so get up at 10am get ready and leave house for 10 past 11 txting friend the whole time to see whats happening get on the bus (30 mins) and when you finally get into town getting a txt to say that the friends not going anymore and that she didnt want to talk (so switches her phone off).


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> Well for me it would have to be doing a night shift having to walk an hour home at 5am knowing you are going out at 12 for lunch, so get up at 10am get ready and leave house for 10 past 11 txting friend the whole time to see whats happening get on the bus (30 mins) and when you finally get into town getting a txt to say that the friends not going anymore and that she didnt want to talk (so switches her phone off).


You may aswell of stayed in bed, that is enough to piss anyone off


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

huskiesaregreat said:


> You may aswell of stayed in bed, that is enough to piss anyone off


yeah i wish i had just stayed in bed worst of it is she invited me out.... so i not very nicely told her where to stick it. not the first time she has done this type of thing she had me waiting on her for 2 hours a few weeks ago but i gave her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

waiting 45 minutes to put £5 of petrol in


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lots of things  Sky ripping up my livingroom because she's in season (she turns into a terror) and my sink has just bust!! I went to move a box of washing powder and the bottom was saturated with water so it burst everywhere.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

my washing machine has flooded all over my floor...


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The inability of some people to ever say sorry.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> The inability of some people to ever say sorry.


That word is so hard for many to say, horrid really


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> That word is so hard for many to say, horrid really


This person just needs to admit they were in the wrong and out of line.

They wont though, as they never except responsibility.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> This person just needs to admit they were in the wrong and out of line.
> 
> They wont though, as they never except responsibility.


well what goes around


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats easy my Ex husband The Knob!!!


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Myself for not wording things right in the first place


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

bloody pains in my tummy umm late for school  oh well lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

The Headoffice which controls my OHs wage


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive still not got my apology!!!!

I wont be holding my breath either


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The high school thug who thought it was funny to smack a little reception child around the face and then tried to deny it even though Id seen it, and also the fact that Im not legally allowed to give him a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

my friend being bullied over the internet on other forums

really p"""""everyone of her friends off


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I Spilt My Trousers Right Up The Arse,,,and It Was At Work And I Work With All Men....embarressing Or What They Thought It Was Very Amusing.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

oh and a school ball ugh cant be arsed lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

everything


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

seed husk in the eye  eye watering :crying:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> seed husk in the eye  eye watering :crying:


ooo, painful


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nothing yet but the day is young...


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

to many to name:laugh:


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

charlie putting his head against the cage for fuss just to get my finger in there and then try to eat it, naughty tiel, bad bird. i swear if i didnt know better i swear he was laughing at me


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nothing much, just the rain and I'm a bit bored apart from that I am actualy okay-ish today, so far........tbc


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

the car playing silly beggers and not staying running


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Ooh bad driving has pi**ed me off today so just got to get this rant out the way. Here's me driving through a long straightish 30mph limit doing 30. Before I get to the end of the 30 limit this silly person overtakes me which kind of mildly annoyed me because a) it's illegal, b) he didn't know what speed I was planning on doing after the 30 so how can he know I'm gonna hold him up? Anyway, just as I'm speeding up to get to 55/60mph the other car behind me - not wishing to be outdone, overtakes me on a blind bend and then proceeds to tootle along at 45 - 50 mph in front holding me up!! 

What's that all about!! I reckon if you're gonna overtake you need to intend to go faster than the person you're overtaking!  grrrrrr

Ok thanks for that - rant over I feel much better now.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nothing so far  Been a nice chilled out day.

And my chocolate cake was a success


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

driving along in 30mph zone, rottweiler runs out in front of me with its too male owners not far behind, no lead or anything
I mumbled something like effing [email protected]%£ and he had the balls to start giving it to me!
stupid chav


arghhhh, good to get that out phewwwww!!!!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

My friend posting all over FB her scan pics and going on and on about her pgcy! She knows my history and should know better than to rub my face in it grrr!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> My friend posting all over FB her scan pics and going on and on about her pgcy! She knows my history and should know better than to rub my face in it grrr!!




OH just told me we have to visit his pregnant step sister sometime next week ... I think I may have to find an excuse not to go.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Its horrible isnt it  wouldnt mind but she's single and its not really wanted i just think ffs and im tempted to block her!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

today was fantastic 

escept one of my friends having a slight go at me for nothing but all cleared up now


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Gemma and stella Play fighting and stella thinking my foot was a good thing to chew on in an excited hyper mood ,God that hurt


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

I spent age trying to get all the stuff together that i needed to get back in to work, and now i got it all there is nothing out there ffs, there loads when you aint got what you need and nothing when you have got everything


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

some muppet who let his dog wander in the field where we were, it had a go at my youngster, he whacked his gsd put it on the lead and carried on walking. Then i notiticed he had a MUZZLE IN HIS HAND.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

My other half


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*People complaining about stupid things.*


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

to mad to say


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nothing today, been the happiest ive been in ages


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

discovering all the data I have spent the last two days analysing was wrong! someone had written the data on the wrong page of my book and i've spent all day today redoing it.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Mud, has to be mud, taking the dog for a walk is normally a great time for me, but NOT when im having to try keep my balance all the time , near fell over three times just throwing her ball..


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Mika deciding to ruin an enjoyable walk by picking up everything in sight and running away with it, ignoring my commands!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

my friend was meant to buying my touch screen phone of me that i have only used once for about half an hour, i went to meet her was stood waiting ages with Sammy...and the cow never showed up...no phone for her!


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just about everything in the past ****ing half hour, ***ked off with it all, stupid stupid stupid.         b***dy mood swings, i hate them, espesh when it one person thats p***ing you off all the time


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> Just about everything in the past ****ing half hour, ***ked off with it all, stupid stupid stupid.         b***dy mood swings, i hate them, espesh when it one person thats p***ing you off all the time


Hey chill Winston and have a good ole chat on here with us. May not take them all away but we can give it a good ole try

xx


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

well i had another crappy day today got into work and the team leader called me into the office to tell me that they were putting me on report as i told him to **** off yesterday (he tells us to **** off all the time), but because he was in a bad mood he decided to give me a consultation and put it in the book.....

Yeah i know using those words was prob not the best thing to do but I was right pi***d at him he did nothing all night then proceeded to tell me what i was doing was wrong and that i had to do this or that all night so i had just took enough and told him well fcuk off...... so now i have decided to take a nice cuppa to bed and watch a dvd and stay well away from him as the fuse is getting smaller.


----------



## serpentseye (Feb 20, 2010)

going to school to be bullied as always


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I witnessed a high school kid hit a reception kid a few weeks ago and I told him Id seen it and he was a bully..... today his cow of a mother followed me in the car for 10 minutes to where I walk the dog and got out and started accusing me of being a bully and her precious son was the innocent party, she totally refused the belive that I saw what I saw  .


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

thedogsmother said:


> I witnessed a high school kid hit a reception kid a few weeks ago and I told him Id seen it and he was a bully..... today his cow of a mother followed me in the car for 10 minutes to where I walk the dog and got out and started accusing me of being a bully and her precious son was the innocent party, she totally refused the belive that I saw what I saw  .


People like that p*ss me right off. My mum had to deal with them all the time when she was a teacher 'oh how dare you victimise my poor little innocent baby, my poor baby would never do anything so horrible' ARGH!!!!!!!
Vented =]
Oh and the person going to school getting bullied? Tell a parent, tell a teacher, change school, but please, please don't put up with it. It's not worth it, take it from someone who knows, it is just not worth it.
xx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I witnessed a high school kid hit a reception kid a few weeks ago and I told him Id seen it and he was a bully..... today his cow of a mother followed me in the car for 10 minutes to where I walk the dog and got out and started accusing me of being a bully and her precious son was the innocent party, she totally refused the belive that I saw what I saw  .


Now you know where he gets it from


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

What has p**sed me off today is seeing adverts of dogs and cats for sale, because their owners/breeders are awful horrible people who shouldn't even be allowed to live let alone be allowed to have pets. It disgusts me to see so many dogs/cats up for adoption or cheap because they grew too big, or because the OH won't put up with the mess anymore, or because they simply cannot be arsed to put the work in neccessary to have a happy, healthy dog. I cannot express the amount of anger and hatred for these types of people. Oh my dog doesn't need vaccinations, I'll feed the cheapest thing I can it doesn't seem to make them ill. Oh, the dog that we stick outside all day long barks! BOOHOO!!! Maybe if you were anykind of decent human being you would have thought about that -before- you got the bloody dog! 
I'm sorry for the rant, but I needed to vent that, I'm not sure I'm done, but what use is it to keep going? :nonod:
x


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Stephny691 said:


> What has p**sed me off today is seeing adverts of dogs and cats for sale, because their owners/breeders are awful horrible people who shouldn't even be allowed to live let alone be allowed to have pets. It disgusts me to see so many dogs/cats up for adoption or cheap because they grew too big, or because the OH won't put up with the mess anymore, or because they simply cannot be arsed to put the work in neccessary to have a happy, healthy dog. I cannot express the amount of anger and hatred for these types of people. Oh my dog doesn't need vaccinations, I'll feed the cheapest thing I can it doesn't seem to make them ill. Oh, the dog that we stick outside all day long barks! BOOHOO!!! Maybe if you were anykind of decent human being you would have thought about that -before- you got the bloody dog!
> I'm sorry for the rant, but I needed to vent that, I'm not sure I'm done, but what use is it to keep going? :nonod:
> x


Well done for getting that out and im sure a lot of people feel the very same way , getting any pet dog , cat , bird, hamster, etc etc is a commitment, they are family members, not toys, i would rather starve myself than my animals go without, which ive done a few times.

Anyway, going to the hospital today P'ed me off, it always does going there, No one should EVER have to P&D in a hospital car park, i think its so wrong.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

dingal2000 said:


> Well done for getting that out and im sure a lot of people feel the very same way , getting any pet dog , cat , bird, hamster, etc etc is a commitment, they are family members, not toys, i would rather starve myself than my animals go without, which ive done a few times.
> 
> Anyway, going to the hospital today P'ed me off, it always does going there, No one should EVER have to P&D in a hospital car park, i think its so wrong.


Same here, I could do with losing a couple more pounds so I'd rather the pets ate =]

It's bugs the crap out of me that you have to P&D, cause the car park (in the hosp by us anyway) isn't owned by the hospital, the hospital see's none of that money! It just goes to whoever runs the barriers I think. Sigh.
x


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Stephny691 said:


> Same here, I could do with losing a couple more pounds so I'd rather the pets ate =]
> 
> It's bugs the crap out of me that you have to P&D, cause the car park (in the hosp by us anyway) isn't owned by the hospital, the hospital see's none of that money! It just goes to whoever runs the barriers I think. Sigh.
> x


The Royal Shrewsbury Hospitals Grounds are pretty big, and loads of parking, but you pay, they must make a fortune the company that does that for them, really naffs me off big time, even the people that have someone dyin would have to pay to go say goodbye


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Its annoyed me today that my new washing machine isn't being delivered until Thursday when I was told today!!! A whole day wasted waiting in for them!!!
So I have to use my busted old washer for the time being!


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

The car failing its MOT, the strip light in the kitchen blowing,(hate those bloody things) and idiots on the net, and on the road


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My boss for being a miserable cow.

She told me she doesn't like my attitude and so unless I agreeed to work 2 saturday mornings to make my hours up she would not let me have the day off to go to crufts and if I phoned in sick she would sack me. I had to agree to do it but will be going to see the union tomorrow as that is emotional blackmail. I ended up crying in temper soshe told me to go get a cup of tea and calm down a bit. She says she likes to know all about her staff. I worked for her for 9 years and she doesn't know I don't drink tea.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

The Justice system, delay delay and delay.......................Jill


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

People at work peed me off today,, they are so anal retentive I wish i could win enough money to pay the loan and the morgage off then i could just call the shots as i don't need the money.

I thought this job would be a breath of fresh air, but the teacher i work with need something unpleasent doing to her GGGGGgggggrrrrrrr


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I spent 5 hours at the hairdressers yesterday and paid London prices for my hair to be lightened lots so the grey doesn't show up only for it to look exactly the same today - £110!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and NO cut either. . So I went to complain and I hate complaining, she said it was lighter but it was going to be a long process and I'd gone up a whole shade -- woopie do! I said it wasn't what I'd expected and she asked what that was - I was like, der, light brown or strawberry blonde like what I asked for! She didn't tell me initially it would take a lot of sessions, she said she could make it light brown. Anyway, she is giving me free highlights next week - but I'm still not happy - I can't see how highlights will solve the long term problem.


----------



## helzwash (Feb 22, 2010)

what p***ed me off is my cold. its one of those sneezy colds. every 5 mins i need to sneeze.


----------



## peachcj (Feb 24, 2010)

People at work!!! So darn lazy that I am running around doin everything!! Soooo P****d off!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

pain in the backside customers today... so many rude ones about


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

One particular student i study with...so rude and down right itchy to be fair!!!

Lost a memory pen with extremelt impotant work on, and all she could say in reply to me saying im worried i wont find it was

"just concentrate on the lesson andd forget about how stuoid you where loosing it"

She also told me i looked pregnant in a smock dress!!!!!!! hmy:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> One particular student i study with...so rude and down right itchy to be fair!!!
> 
> Lost a memory pen with extremelt impotant work on, and all she could say in reply to me saying im worried i wont find it was
> 
> ...


god thats the kinda person i wouldn't pee on if they were on fire


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

My boiler may be on its last legs


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> god thats the kinda person i wouldn't pee on if they were on fire


lol some people are put on this earth to test us.......


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

The hot weather here make me pissed off.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nothing so far but the day is young and MOT retest is later lol


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

People who dump a dog in rescue then go out and buy another one!!!!!!  In what world does that seem the right thing to do? Muck up one dog, dump it and then go out and spend a small fortune on another one. Hey here's an idea why on invest that money in a dog trainer to help the first one...oh no too late it's already been dumped.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tyres cost to much these days  i remember when you could get a new tyre for £26 and remoulds for £15..LOL


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

not today but last night the otherhalf really hacked me off big time , cam close to telling her to sling her hook


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

A TEN PAGE QUOTE TO TYPE UP GIVEN TO ME AT 4.30PM!!!!! DAMN SALES PEOPLE HAVE THEY NO SENSE!!  (im not doing it till Monday though they can go shag a donkey!!)


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> not today but last night the otherhalf really hacked me off big time , cam close to telling her to sling her hook


oh dear ,,, hope your ok now

what peed me off today was knowing that the c.a.b didnt give me the correct information i needed for a appointment i had with someone important this morning.... do they know how to do their job properly


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

someons inability to take a f*ing joke stupid idiots grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

and my inabiolity to deal with it thius making such a big deal about some silly little idiots lack of thinking when f*ing posting


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Both agility training sessions today cancelled due to a bit of drizzle!!!!!!!!

Not even spitting it was drizzling!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

chattin to my ex online and he just happened to let me know hes already been chatting up girls cos he wants another gf


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

jessiegirl said:


> chattin to my ex online and he just happened to let me know hes already been chatting up girls cos he wants another gf


How long you been broken up ?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Having to trawl the internet for info on minimum legal cage sizes for laboratory animals for my research topic at college & seeing the poxy things they keep the poor rats in, with no stimuli at all, just water bottle & lab pellets


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Having to trawl the internet for info on minimum legal cage sizes for laboratory animals for my research topic at college & seeing the poxy things they keep the poor rats in, with no stimuli at all, just water bottle & lab pellets


They sell those cages on ebay, my rats beds are bigger than those cages, and they have mums and litters in them.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They sell those cages on ebay, my rats beds are bigger than those cages, and they have mums and litters in them.


I know, I've been looking for pictures of them for my project, horrible little things, some had mesh flooring as well sadly the laws in this country say they are adequate


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

My dad saying that i should come to dinner tomorrow as my kids are more important than my POXY cat I said NO .......


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> My dad saying that i should come to dinner tomorrow as my kids are more important than my POXY cat I said NO .......


don't blame you!


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

the net , little boring tonight


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

The dog turd that someone thought appropriate to leave right outside my shop door.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

the tooth ache that has just started


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

my mate who always puts me after his ex i know that sounds selfish but its really annoying


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

life, love, and relationships


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I still feel like death warmed up then to top it all off one of the baby mice has gone, I think it must have died and been eaten cos there is no sign of it.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Didnt win the lottery again!


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

waking up was enough to pee me off


----------



## peachcj (Feb 24, 2010)

GRRRR!! People not listening to you when you are giving them advice on the stupidly nervous puppy you are about to send them home with!!!


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

Coming back from my weekend off to find out one of my colleagues,yet again got away with not doing their job properly


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't think of anything today  I've had a lovely day which included Sky's first walk in over a month!


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

The sentimental feeling and my being emotional make me pissed off. I hate this feeling.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Coming in to work to find out someone has not done what was asked, and knowing that the effects this will have will mean I get told off when my boss arrives in 30mins :/


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Toothache still, but apart from that nothing


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

One of my little 1;1 charges having a strop all blo*dy day


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

walking down to the cashpoint 5 minutes before my bus left this morning, only to find OH hadn't put my card back in my wallet, so I walk the half a mile home, shout at him a lot, get my card, put it in my wallet, go to get the train into the city, get halfway back down the road then realise in my strop I've left my wallet on the table. So I went home & wrote today off as a bad day
On the plus side a seagull flew over & just missed pooing on my head


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> walking down to the cashpoint 5 minutes before my bus left this morning, only to find OH hadn't put my card back in my wallet, so I walk the half a mile home, shout at him a lot, get my card, put it in my wallet, go to get the train into the city, get halfway back down the road then realise in my strop I've left my wallet on the table. So I went home & wrote today off as a bad day
> On the plus side a seagull flew over & just missed pooing on my head


Sorry but can i laugh poor you but it dos sound funny


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> Sorry but can i laugh poor you but it dos sound funny


feel free, I totally deserve it


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Being a girl. Stupid uni. Being made to think like I'm an idiot or that I'm not pulling my weight when life has kind of fallen apart over the past few days. Oh and my housemate being a lazy, whiney, bitchy, pathetic loser, who even though he's 22, can't be arsed to get a full time job but complains that he has no money ALL THE TIME, and still has pocket money (and loads more money) off his 80yr old grandmother as well as getting her to run him and his dog about everywhere he wants.
ALSO, (I'm on a roll here), on the subject of his dog- that barks when the key goes in the door, that barks when someone 100metres up the road gets in a car, that barks for no reason, that scrabbles at your legs, that snaps at your hands, that will not stop doing whatever it is thats annoying you, because he's never taught her 'no', he's never taught her anything, because he 'doesn't want his dog to do what he says, he wants her to have a personality and do what she likes'. He's a part time dog owner, that can't f*cking be arsed to teach her anything because he only looks after her a couple of days a week. 
Seriously, I'm at the end of my tether and I'm stuck with him for another 8 months. 
I'm really sorry for the rant/ramble but I'm at freaking breaking point. Mum broke her arm on Sat, and all I've had to listen to is 'well -I-would have done this, and I can't believe she did that, -I- wouldn't have done that' and 'oh! What's for dinner?', I'll tell you whats for dinner-ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!! BECAUSE I'M NOT YOUR SODDING MOTHER AND YOU'RE A GROWN MAN COOK YOUR OWN DAMN DINNER!!!!!!!!
AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH

ok, and breathe, breathe. I'm calm, I'm fine, I'm good. 

i might push him downstairs. positive i can make it look like an accident


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Stephny691 said:


> Being a girl. Stupid uni. Being made to think like I'm an idiot or that I'm not pulling my weight when life has kind of fallen apart over the past few days. Oh and my housemate being a lazy, whiney, bitchy, pathetic loser, who even though he's 22, can't be arsed to get a full time job but complains that he has no money ALL THE TIME, and still has pocket money (and loads more money) off his 80yr old grandmother as well as getting her to run him and his dog about everywhere he wants.
> ALSO, (I'm on a roll here), on the subject of his dog- that barks when the key goes in the door, that barks when someone 100metres up the road gets in a car, that barks for no reason, that scrabbles at your legs, that snaps at your hands, that will not stop doing whatever it is thats annoying you, because he's never taught her 'no', he's never taught her anything, because he 'doesn't want his dog to do what he says, he wants her to have a personality and do what she likes'. He's a part time dog owner, that can't f*cking be arsed to teach her anything because he only looks after her a couple of days a week.
> Seriously, I'm at the end of my tether and I'm stuck with him for another 8 months.
> I'm really sorry for the rant/ramble but I'm at freaking breaking point. Mum broke her arm on Sat, and all I've had to listen to is 'well -I-would have done this, and I can't believe she did that, -I- wouldn't have done that' and 'oh! What's for dinner?', I'll tell you whats for dinner-ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!! BECAUSE I'M NOT YOUR SODDING MOTHER AND YOU'RE A GROWN MAN COOK YOUR OWN DAMN DINNER!!!!!!!!
> ...


except that you've just posted what amounts to a confession on a public forum


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Rush work with an annoying person beside you.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

discovering that Premier Pet Products, makers of Gentle-Leader headcollars, has SOLD * OUT... _*to Radio Systems Corp - * makers of the Invisible AKA SHOCK-fence, remote-training AKA SHOCK-collars, anti-bark AKA SHOCK-collars. _ :mad5: :incazzato:  :cursing:  :nonod:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

nothing yet as of today :smile5:


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

My big pimple at my forehead makes me pissed off today. It's so disgusting!


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

still not getting a phone call yet  naffing me right off


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Seeing more Cear Milan threads.:Yawn:*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

1. Nobby (mouse) didnt make it through his castration operation.
2. I was in the car when the vet rang and I burst into tears in front of loads of people who then stared at me.
3. I really dont want to go and get his body now, and Ive still got to pay for the operation.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

stupid rude customers arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just life at this mo in time , seems a bit more slippery again ,


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> Just life at this mo in time , seems a bit more slippery again ,


((((hugs))))) im always hear to listen if u ever need it


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

not read this entire thread but! what p*ssed me off today?!


my dog actually.......... the sod wen running for a ball fell over it(how god knows)... and slipped.... shes going to seee an orthopedic specialist tomorow... and is now lamer than ever .......

btw the balls are there (tennis) so she wanders round mouthing them - they never get thrown!
keeps her sain

so thats whats p*ssed me off lol - it wasnt even her fault but its just typical!!


----------



## susiehlh (Feb 18, 2010)

waited in again for delivery of a sheet of correx to finish my gp's new cage (NOT ARRIVED AGAINNNNNNNN WAS SUPPOSED TO HAVE BEEN HERE TUESDAY MORNING ) rung up & was told was on couriers van for delivery today  yeah right 

sue xx


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

tummy cramps sometimes I do hate womens problems


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

the whole day has kinda been a F***er really, up and down most of the day


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

thinsking everythhinug would be aosdtes with simoeooitad the n it isnt and not w m y fridnbg thinkkibug i m hihgh or sdudnk beczu i cant soesl ad se won t shhh!!


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

metame said:


> thinsking everythhinug would be aosdtes with simoeooitad the n it isnt and not w m y fridnbg thinkkibug i m hihgh or sdudnk beczu i cant soesl ad se won t shhh!!


You been on the P**s? LOL


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> You been on the P**s? LOL


hmy:

no! i don't drink!

(yes this is really what it said last night!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Somebody stopped in the middle of a roundabout today which really got to me dont' get why people do that they did it for no reason.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Posting threads that get looked at but no replies! really cheeses me off!
I posted two yesterday one as a suggestion for a new section and another in the cat section.Zero response! Why do I bother really!

Izzie


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

cleaning up after the dog, walking out and coming back in two minutes later to the same mess i had just cleaned up  , with "it wasnt me dad" eyes looking at me ..LOL


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Traffic on the motorway  

Thank heaven for our Tiffany on satnav, found us a route to avoid it all, she's a star that one


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

westie~ma said:


> Traffic on the motorway
> 
> Thank heaven for our Tiffany on satnav, found us a route to avoid it all, she's a star that one


Have you named your satnav voice too?! Mine's the Irish guy- we call him Dara. =]
x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

few things that happened at work.. nothing to bad really


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

a letter in the post


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> a letter in the post


oh hun (((big hugs ))


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Not much at the mo, im still a little p***ed about that letter, but what can you do?? Not much


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

not much at all today


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Not to much today thank god, just hate seeing rubbish thrown in the river


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

a certain person who keeps getting away with the things he's done


----------



## SamP (Jan 24, 2010)

WOW this question made m realise what a great day i've had............................i cant think of anything that p***ed me of at all today hmy: yippeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Being bitten by a budgie


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ITV with their silly news reports


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> Being bitten by a budgie


now that hurts still had to laugh though


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Having belly ache all dinner till the end of school, and they wouldnt let me go home when i was in pain!


----------



## k9lover (Feb 22, 2010)

My own stupidity in misreading a letter regarding work and turning up at 9am (having driven 50 minutes in freezing fog) for an induction meeting that's actually on Saturday:blush:....stopped off on the way home and bought our two "girls" some new toys and enjoyed their little faces when they saw them, then had a good walk....not all bad:smile5:


----------



## Sheldon (Mar 3, 2010)

Having to get up and go to work!!! That started off a rather crappy day! But hey at least me and my work mates are disliking our jobs together.  Working in a lab thats under staffed and over worked :nonod:

But hey im going to be an auntie in a few days so its not all bad!!!

Hugs

Gayle :wink:
xx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

I've lost my keys


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

morons...morons p***ed me of very much today


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

trying to do my work with constant interruptions from people who should know better


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Being woken up at 6am by my son.....again!!!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

:cursing::crying:::mad5: THIS BLOODY COMPUTER TODAY. IT TOOK ME HOURS TO GET ONTO.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

stupid people 
and listening to other peoples kids running up and down and slamming doors for over 2hrs not fun!


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

this bloody stiff neck that dont seem to be going


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

dingal2000 said:


> this bloody stiff neck that dont seem to be going


Awww, did sleep funny? I get that sometimes. Deep heat is really good for that kinda thing!


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

last night was chatting to someone online and bloody pc crashed right inm iddle of convo!!  couldnt get it workin til this morn


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

People after money all the time atm!!! Getting slightly on top of us!


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

A few rubs later, creams and a hot water botty and my neck has not bloody eased


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

dingal2000 said:


> A few rubs later, creams and a hot water botty and my neck has not bloody eased


Ouch you might have trapped a nerve I've done that before.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

been quite a non peed off day today


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Having to wait for the results for my blood tests I get nervous and edgy waiting for them.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> Having to wait for the results for my blood tests I get nervous and edgy waiting for them.


when do u get them?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> when do u get them?


Haven't got a clue when I get them.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> Haven't got a clue when I get them.


bloodtests dont normally take that long to get back

good luck with the results anyway


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> bloodtests dont normally take that long to get back
> 
> good luck with the results anyway


Thanks. Another thing is my internet will go off any day now as I'm moving house soon but I'll be back.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> Thanks. Another thing is my internet will go off any day now as I'm moving house soon but I'll be back.


well good luck with the moving and hope your interenet isnt off to long lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> well good luck with the moving and hope your interenet isnt off to long lol


My auntie has said I can use her computer to come on here yay she only lives over the road from my new house.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> My auntie has said I can use her computer to come on here yay she only lives over the road from my new house.


lol thats good at leasy you can still get your fix


----------



## xjohnuk (Mar 10, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> lol thats good at leasy you can still get your fix


My late Mum (bless her) used to say (with one of 'those' looks) "I don't know why you spend so much time on your computer..."

I'd say "I don't know why you spend so much time watching TV... is it any worse I spend time doing something for hours, or sat in front of that doing nothing for hours?..."

No reply to that... :wink:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

xjohnuk said:


> My late Mum (bless her) used to say (with one of 'those' looks) "I don't know why you spend so much time on your computer..."
> 
> I'd say "I don't know why you spend so much time watching TV... is it any worse I spend time doing something for hours, or sat in front of that doing nothing for hours?..."
> 
> No reply to that... :wink:


My late mum was WORSE than my kids on her pc....if her net was down she'd ring me day or night....oh god did she put me to shame with all she knew anout this n that....if i visited and she was doing something i would have to take a chair in her computer room and sit with her bless her heart. This lappy I am on right now was my mothers, my dad gave it to me after she went and it's a top of the range 18.4 inch screed with blue ray etc etc,,,,, my mum had a better one than ME...lol xx
I do hoe there's a net connection wherever she is


----------



## xjohnuk (Mar 10, 2010)

Clare7435 said:


> My late mum was WORSE than my kids on her pc....if her net was down she'd ring me day or night....oh god did she put me to shame with all she knew anout this n that....if i visited and she was doing something i would have to take a chair in her computer room and sit with her bless her heart. This lappy I am on right now was my mothers, my dad gave it to me after she went and it's a top of the range 18.4 inch screed with blue ray etc etc,,,,, my mum had a better one than ME...lol xx
> I do hoe there's a net connection wherever she is


Gosh... that is SOOOOO sweet! :blush: I doubt very much my Mum will be computing... a microwave with manual dials was top technology! Yeah... I'd get the same calls, but only when she had pressed the wrong button on the remote control and something 'happened'... :001_tt1:

I was chatting with next door neighbour recently retired and now online... she can only agree 't'interweb' is a world of exploration and access to information. I've been computing years and still find TOO many things to do! My computers (plural!) really are my vice, so maybe my Mum wasn't actually too far wrong! :blush:

I do wonder if my late feline kids were in any way neglected because of my time 'here'! :crying:


----------



## xjohnuk (Mar 10, 2010)

OK... I tell you what HAS 'p*ssed me off' the last few days. Advertisers on Pets4Sale who aren't replying to emails, not even a courtesy short acknowledgement, or even a lie or excuse to say 'no' but thanks for reply... I'd prefer that than NOTHING... then at least I can draw a line under that enquiry (and expectation...) and move on quickly. Seriously, if you place an ad and get a response, PLEASE do reply one way or another, as you feel inclined. :crying:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

xjohnuk said:


> Gosh... that is SOOOOO sweet! :blush: I doubt very much my Mum will be computing... a microwave with manual dials was top technology! Yeah... I'd get the same calls, but only when she had pressed the wrong button on the remote control and something 'happened'... :001_tt1:
> 
> I was chatting with next door neighbour recently retired and now online... she can only agree 't'interweb' is a world of exploration and access to information. I've been computing years and still find TOO many things to do! My computers (plural!) really are my vice, so maybe my Mum wasn't actually too far wrong! :blush:
> 
> I do wonder if my late feline kids were in any way neglected because of my time 'here'! :crying:


I very much doubt your kitties where in any way neglected ...if they where anything like my cat even if you where busy they'd have gotton yor attention because thats what cats do :smile5:
I don't use my laptop to its full potential because I'm not really a game player, but i do use it for photoshop becaause i design and make things for my cards so I can be on it up to a few hours at a time...but believe me, if the dogs or cat/rabbit need me they soon let me know lol.

Mums have a habbit of speaking truths lol...just at times we dont realise how right they are untill we lost them..................xx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh and what peed me off today, my poor dog stepped in someone elses dogs poop at the park grrr


----------



## xjohnuk (Mar 10, 2010)

Clare7435 said:


> Mums have a habbit of speaking truths lol...just at times we dont realise how right they are untill we lost them..................xx


Y'know... that is SOOOOOO true. Last few days thinking what else I could have done / be doing with all my hours spent online... spooky! :blush:


----------



## xjohnuk (Mar 10, 2010)

Clare7435 said:


> Oh and what peed me off today, my poor dog stepped in someone elses dogs poop at the park grrr


Coincidentally, my Council just posted a flyer today asking neighbours to inform on dog owners who do not 'poop and scoop' in local public areas. They have complaints and want to bring those responsible 'to book'. That is good imho. TODAY there is simply NO excuse to allowing your dog to foul and NOT scooping! What is it with these people???? It's not rocket science, and WHY are WE spending our hard earned taxes paying for local government staff to catch these stupid people? Seriously, it COSTS US hard money for the Council to do this work when we're all feeling skint and with everything going up...


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

xjohnuk said:


> Y'know... that is SOOOOOO true. Last few days thinking what else I could have done / be doing with all my hours spent online... spooky! :blush:


We all think like that at times....like to change a few things but can't any more.....but hey....everything has it's place eh...in reality we could tie ourselves in knots thinking about the whats and the ifs and buts...but what does it change...oh god listen to me...very sorry...still quite raw and had a tough time lately as I'm sure you can relate to with it being mothers day soon.
Anyway....lets talk dog poo.....I totally agree with you...it is sooooo anoying..and what makes me even more angry are those who pick it up in a bag...well done eh....walk a few yards...and throw it in a bush...what is the point in this? It takes a few seconds to pick it up....and there are dog foul bins everywhere round here....pure lazy if you ask me, even my 16 yr old daughter picks up and bins and she is really squemish about things like that....I wish our council where as bothered about it....it really is frustrating, I dont mind cleaning my own dogs poop off their paws but someone elses...and thing of the things in it...I am so glad my pooches are regulaly wormed.
rant rant...ramble...waffel...rant...winge....when I was a lass.....lol:wink:


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

my dog,i have been up and down all night because shes barking, thought she wanted her puppies (she cant be left with them she just lays on them) and i have just realised that hubby left some mini pasties on top of the oven and thats what she wants, so i put them in the bin, bloody dogs.


----------



## Mollydoodle (Mar 10, 2010)

finding out someone has been using a pic of Mollydoodle as there own saddo


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

the weather has peeved me off.....going out tonight and it keeps raining


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mollydoodle said:


> finding out someone has been using a pic of Mollydoodle as there own saddo


That's not good at all, I can't understand why people would do such a thing...was it on a website?
I remember when I used to post my poems on a website, then browsing another one day I came across some of them in someone elses name, but mine word for word, at the time people said...ahhh it's only a poem you should be flatterd but i was fuming...not the same as a photo i know but it's just aother in a line of idiots who use the net 
Clare xx


----------



## Mollydoodle (Mar 10, 2010)

nah on Facebook apparantly and some forum or another. Am a bit fltered but they shud have asked me first shudn't they?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Today it's my phone I took a picture of my goldfish and normally it is automatically saved but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

Waking up at 4 a.m when I didn't get to bed till 11p.m. and I have to go to work for 3 hours...I feel like I've been run over by a truck


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

waking up wth the dog tail in my mouth , wasnt the best thing ever , but even worse was waking up way to early considering i didnt get to sleep until 3 am , and im shattered


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

having an _unexpected_ visitor come round today-- i hate that!!

my ex suggesting we go on a holiday together  er sorry but ex's dont go on holiday together!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> waking up wth the dog tail in my mouth , wasnt the best thing ever , but even worse was waking up way to early considering i didnt get to sleep until 3 am , and im shattered


im not even goin ask why u had a tail in your mouth lol

hope ur feeling better now x

what peed me off today was a certain member of staff:mad5:


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

work people are so up themselves at times, I am honestly thinking about having another baby just so I can give work up for another 4 years,, well the giving up work thing is a strong insentive LOL not a reason for another child

ARRRRGGGHH STOP THE WORLD I WANT TO GET OFF:bored:


----------



## k9lover (Feb 22, 2010)

Having to go to work today (only 11.30.4.30pm) when my daughter is off uni for a day and we don't get much time together.....daft rota has had me working 3 days in a row, all when my OH and kids have been off....it's a very part time job that I usually like. I'm not majorally P....d Off but haven't even got to work yet......might be posting again this evening.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

quite a lot


----------



## KatiBear (Mar 4, 2010)

I had to jump in the shower with my puppy to get him clean (as he still hates the shower so I wanted to try ease him a bit), then my other half soaking me with the shower head 'accidentally' Not happy!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

amazingly nothing today


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

knew it wouldnt last.... my disk of photoshop wont go on this pc... guttted... was really looking forward to messing about with it and all :confused1:


----------



## kim645 (Nov 3, 2008)

My day was the best today - I knew this morning it was only going to get better. Was cleaning the chip pan and dropped all the oil all over the floor. Car had MOT and failed  other half fixed the problems with the car, was some springs. Took it for a drive and got a puncture - not long home and just tripped over the dog bed and hurt my foot! 

Hope everyone else having a good day!! And its not Friday the 13th....


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Only the rain today but then that was ok when my and my daughter went stone hunting in it to fill her milk bottle so we could see how much it rains over night


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Petrol Prices


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

prat with his Dally on our walk this morning. . its in SEASON


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Just put the car through its mot, I've managed to sell my arm in the local classifieds, just waiting for a bid on my leg on ebay to pay for it


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

bullet said:


> Just put the car through its mot, I've managed to sell my arm in the local classifieds, just waiting for a bid on my leg on ebay to pay for it


lol........................


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

ive just got in from work, ( im a delivery driver) and ive been out in the rain all morning....now i gotto go back out in the rain and give jessie a walk , so thats pissing me off, i just wanna stay indoors...but its gotto be done


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> Petrol Prices


yep and they are goin up again soon


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

clingfilm,, whats it all about thats what pee*d me off today.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I just popped to the shop to buy two onions that I needed to make a curry, got totally soaked then Ive just cut into them and they are both manky inside.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I think ive got a migraine coming.

Starting to feel sick, vision is going all wavy, and my neck is aching and my head feels like its being gently squeezed.


----------



## erica16v205 (Mar 20, 2010)

My imobilliser fob decided to pack up today. 

Car has a thatchem 1 imobilliser and you cant just get in and drive with the key. You need the fob to work. 

Even worse, there is a key pad inside the car, but Ive never known the code. So ive been house bound. 

Car was due to be valeted today as I was going to a car show tomorrow.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

cmputer playing up yesterday


----------



## lingy37 (Mar 19, 2010)

A very over weight doctor telling me im slighty over weight and need to address it o.m.g have you really just said that to me !!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

trying to get through to booking direct is peeing me off right now


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

My manager dropped my pay rate by £2.50 ! Now getting paid the minimum wage !  

I love my Job, but i've been here for 5 years - so why has she dropped it so much ? massively ****** off.

Gonna discuss it with parents tonight


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

running out of chocolate, i was enjoying it


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nthing s far apart from waiting about . Oh and its cold again, thats getting to me


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

liers and **** stirrers


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

teh fact that some peole are stupid b*tches and have f*d my plans up...

pretty damn b*llocksy f*ing sh*t


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

metame said:


> teh fact that some peole are stupid b*tches and have f*d my plans up...
> 
> pretty damn b*llocksy f*ing sh*t


Chill mate, language


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

stupid customers who dont put the barriers on the conveyer belts... its so annoying when i have to keep having voids on my till arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FACEBOOK !!!!!!!!!!!!! i clicked the link to a virus !!!!!!!!!........


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> FACEBOOK !!!!!!!!!!!!! i clicked the link to a virus !!!!!!!!!........


oh no,, hope you can get rid of it


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

dont know but have been in a foul mood for hours


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

smudge2009 said:


> oh no,, hope you can get rid of it


i just hope i havent passed it on to my friends,i got it through a private message that i THOUGHT my friend had sent me, and now i have clicked on it and opened it, i think it has been sent to my friends, i have put up warnings on my profile......


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

My effing car have got a built in paddling pool in footwells on driver and back passenger drives side ...............bloody damn effing fing.:eek6: :


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

peed off that my darling ex is still using my house as a mail box... wish he would **** off


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

This cold/bug thing I've come down with


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Not alot yet, except not feeling to great this morning, feel quite ill in fact  hate that feeling


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

peed off i accidently left my packet of night nurse in the trolley!! didnt realise til i got home!! 


£3.24 that cost me!!!


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

The weather at the moment simply due to the fact that it cant make up its damn mind


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

My bank have really p***ed me off today. Total bureaucratic sods!!


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

my tv tonight has got such a crappy signal tonight--- 


why does it do this??!!!! 

switchover MY ARSE!! up to date technology MY ARSE! wouldnt get this with the old signal


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

What pissed me off today? just been to see a boxer breeder despite the fact that a month ago i lost my own and wasnt really ready, but i did it because i know its what my mum wanted and i cant ask her to give up something just because im not happy or ready as shes done so much for me. Midway through my bf decides to ring me, so i ignored it as i was clearly busy trying to stay calm and not seem like an emotional idiot, he rings me again so i quickly picked phone up n sent a msg that just said 'busy' he gets it and decides its still okay to keep ringing so i answered n said im busy atm, is this an emergency he says no so i say ok ill ring you back. Then he sends me a msg saying oh dont bother cos hes in a sulk!! Despite the fact he doesnt know where i've gone or what im doing cos hes so busy with his own life and work to find out or ask or care!! turns out he rang my home phone quizzing my dad as to where i was n what i was doing!!! not like i didnt buggering answer to say where i was n that i was alive not like him who disappears off with work and doesnt send me a msg to say oh im going out of phone signal so cant be in contact.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

not being able to speak to someone is peeing me off... just have wait :lol:


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

not a lot today to be fair, still the weather not making its mind up


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i am sooooooooooooooooooo pissed offfffff


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

nt noticing a bit f wire mesh sticking out and stabbing my thumb, right down to the bone :scared: i culd feel it hit the bone, so thats naffed me off today


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Thinking i was gunna take the dog for a walk without getting wet


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Myself, well least i hope its myself. I just got a dodgy feeling that something is happening and not everything is quite right but im not sure. But i will get to the bottom of it , and i will find out. but then if its just me , then im F**king stupid .            enough said


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

now my neighbour is P**sing me off


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My idiot sister and her idiot boyfriend are getting a puppy.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

just my mother pissing me off today apart from that its a good day


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> now my neighbour is P**sing me off


get the bucket of dirty water and throw it at them


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

not much at the moment, had a good morning so for.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Monty has fractured his leg


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

was cutting cucumber and i stabbed myself


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

jessiegirl said:


> was cutting cucumber and i stabbed myself


Hey Chick No cucumber is worth stabbing yourself over..Lol hahahaha


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> Hey Chick No cucumber is worth stabbing yourself over..Lol hahahaha


haha couldnt even find a plaster


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

jessiegirl said:


> haha couldnt even find a plaster


Cold water and plenty of pressure


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

my mum still not saying sorry for doing what she did... damn parents


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Trying to read out an email to my mum and my un-intrested step-dad made as much noise/rakit as possible and I had to get loader and REPEAT my self


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Constant headaches in the evenings are really getting to me, i think it maybe to much computer


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> Constant headaches in the evenings are really getting to me, i think it maybe to much computer


more than likely hun... take breaks between using it if u can


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> more than likely hun... take breaks between using it if u can


I just had a few hours break, perhap i should make it a few days


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> I just had a few hours break, perhap i should make it a few days


what! and come back and forget who we all are


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

bullet said:


> what! and come back and forget who we all are


Bullet my dear friend, i could never forget you lot, you're all embedded in my heart


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> Bullet my dear friend, i could never forget you lot, you're all embedded in my heart


i think you're confusing us with a stake


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

bullet said:


> i think you're confusing us with a stake


LOL i aint no blood sucker...LOL


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> LOL i aint no blood sucker...LOL


Lol, did you see that thread that got taken off,by figure of 4 leg lock?


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

bullet said:


> Lol, did you see that thread that got taken off,by figure of 4 leg lock?


No i must of missed that one , why?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> No i must of missed that one , why?


He was asking if you could choose a pet that you could put its legs in a figure of 4, which pet would you choose. I replied that i thought he'd had a few of welshies magic mushrooms, and then it was deleted............strange eh?


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

bullet said:


> He was asking if you could choose a pet that you could put its legs in a figure of 4, which pet would you choose. I replied that i thought he'd had a few of welshies magic mushrooms, and then it was deleted............strange eh?


How very strange what an odd bloody question


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> How very strange what an odd bloody question


Whether it was an ex member got on for a wind up, who knows


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

bullet said:


> Whether it was an ex member got on for a wind up, who knows


I would have replied with "if you could chose a finger to have shoved up your a**e and inserted in your mouth, which one would it be..LOL mind you he might have liked the idea of that , strange people


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> I would have replied with "if you could chose a finger to have shoved up your a**e and inserted in your mouth, which one would it be..LOL mind you he might have liked the idea of that , strange people


love it.:thumbup: Mind you, you have to be that strange to be a member on here anyway:lol:


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

bullet said:


> love it.:thumbup: Mind you, you have to be that strange to be a member on here anyway:lol:


LOL yeah but there is being strange, which is where well all fit, and then there is just plain weird ..LOL :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> LOL yeah but there is being strange, which is where well all fit, and then there is just plain weird ..LOL :lol:


Actually ive just had an idea for another thread, bear with me. carry on getting p****d off


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm not p****d off, I am absoloutly furious. I had to go into work this evening to finnish a job I should of done last week. Within a hour of me going out and leaving my 13yr old alone the "woman" from next door came knocking on the door p****d out her head. She has accused him of stealing her sons mobile on Friday and made him cry on the doorstep. She then went on to say they had found it and he must of sneaked in the house Saturday and put it back. The only problem in that theory being that he was at his sisters house 20 miles away from 6pm Friday till 4pm Sunday and her son couldn't of just forgot where he put it. His sister and her boyfriend had just done a 40 mile round trip to bring him back and then had to come back again to look after him because they didnt want to tell me over the phone.


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

my cousin keeps asking me am i gonna join her in her flippin Race for life run 

Race for life???? WHAT FEKIN FOR??? NO im not gonna run with you ,i get puffed out if i have to run up the stairs let alone how many miles it is..

sick of hearing about feckin race for life.....why doesnt someone race for my flippin life


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

jessiegirl said:


> my cousin keeps asking me am i gonna join her in her flippin Race for life run
> 
> Race for life???? WHAT FEKIN FOR??? NO im not gonna run with you ,i get puffed out if i have to run up the stairs let alone how many miles it is..
> 
> sick of hearing about feckin race for life.....why doesnt someone race for my flippin life


Well effectively it is racing for your life and for the life of every women from the threat of cancer


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

jessiegirl said:


> my cousin keeps asking me am i gonna join her in her flippin Race for life run
> 
> Race for life???? WHAT FEKIN FOR??? NO im not gonna run with you ,i get puffed out if i have to run up the stairs let alone how many miles it is..
> 
> sick of hearing about feckin race for life.....why doesnt someone race for my flippin life


I am absolutly astounded at your attitude! if you dont want to run tell her.

But dont preach about it! Race for life is a very very worthy cause!! God help you if you are ever in a situation which may rely on cancer support!


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

this headache


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

My family at the minute.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nothing now, as quite a few good friends have cheered me up no ends


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

D. I bloody why Busmans holiday:scared:


----------



## ★ Chris ツ (Mar 29, 2010)

Playing video games on the Xbox 360 with other people around the world and i just kept getting killed on "Modern Warfare 2" - Im usually good at that game but not today, ohh no not today


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

sleep, i wish we didnt need it


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Bloody internet went down, phoned up the isp, seems like problem with the router, trying various tests, ive even got the phone socket face plate off. I don't know if it fixed itself but back on at the mo


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

nearly got blown off my feet walking Shorty this morning! :eek6:

We have snow and 60mph winds and its basically some woods and mostly farmland round me. Thank god Shorty is a mal, I ended up clinging to the leash and telling her to "hike" (eg pull), i think thats the only reason we got home


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> I am absolutly astounded at your attitude! if you dont want to run tell her.
> 
> But dont preach about it! Race for life is a very very worthy cause!! God help you if you are ever in a situation which may rely on cancer support!


sorry i didnt mean to upset anyone....i dont have a horrible attitude about it, it is a very good cause , i just cant stand the way charities throw themselves in ur face all the time, its everywhere. if i want to give money i will give money but i do not want it rammed down my throat every ten seconds..


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

rain, rain, rain, got soaked twice taking the dogs for their walks. roll on the summer


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

dexter said:


> rain, rain, rain, got soaked twice taking the dogs for their walks. roll on the summer


Same here, took all the curls out of my perm:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

banging my head at work... ive now got a banging headache


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

jessiegirl said:


> sorry i didnt mean to upset anyone....i dont have a horrible attitude about it, it is a very good cause , i just cant stand the way charities throw themselves in ur face all the time, its everywhere. if i want to give money i will give money but i do not want it rammed down my throat every ten seconds..


Thank you.

And sorry if i seemed a little snappy it is something that has greatly affected me and my family and it just touched a nerve x


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Finding out the OH has agreed to taking a 4 day paid week but working all 5 days, when we're trying to save for a house. And then while I cooking tea I managed to scald myself all down my hand and across the crease between my thumb and finger.
Not the worst things in the world. I just watched my dad works his b*lls off for a guy doing the same thing as the OH is starting to do and my dad got screwed over, I can't bear to watch it happen to Luke, he works too damn hard. =[
x


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Not a lot at the moment as my tummy is full


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

This computer.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

this that and the other


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

NOt a lot at the mo, even though i wke up in a bad mood


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

i really am p issed off to the max   


was taking my dog for a walk and i have her on a flexi lead, and the lock must be broken cos i was walkin by the road with short lead on and the lead must have unlocked ,she runs into the road , car slams on its brakes BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPP!!!!! 

fuks sake luckily she didnt get hurt but im just so pissed off with myself, for not paying attention 

fuking HATE myself, i just wish i was DEAD 

PLEASE GOD JUST KILL ME NOW


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

jessiegirl said:


> i really am p issed off to the max
> 
> was taking my dog for a walk and i have her on a flexi lead, and the lock must be broken cos i was walkin by the road with short lead on and the lead must have unlocked ,she runs into the road , car slams on its brakes BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPP!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thata a bit strong, chill out a bit sweet, no need to feel like that , nothing is that bad


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

jessiegirl said:


> i really am p issed off to the max
> 
> was taking my dog for a walk and i have her on a flexi lead, and the lock must be broken cos i was walkin by the road with short lead on and the lead must have unlocked ,she runs into the road , car slams on its brakes BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPP!!!!!
> 
> ...


Calm down that too strong. If you want a chat pm me ok.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

jessiegirl said:


> i really am p issed off to the max
> 
> was taking my dog for a walk and i have her on a flexi lead, and the lock must be broken cos i was walkin by the road with short lead on and the lead must have unlocked ,she runs into the road , car slams on its brakes BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPP!!!!!
> 
> ...


oh thats pooey! *hugs*

did the driver say anything to you?

i nearly got myself run over once by not paying attention. But the car was speeding anyway around a blind bend and the woman needed her mouth washing out with soap. I was only 15!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

the fact that nobody can and/or will help em with this stupid report!

:crying:


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

metame said:


> the fact that nobody can and/or will help em with this stupid report!
> 
> :crying:


You know i wuld if i culd


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> You know i wuld if i culd


i cant even help me!
ive been reading one speech... only on page 8 and ive been at it for 4 and a half hours...


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

My Bank Statement just arrived thats really p***ed me off until then thought I"d got more than I have


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

metame said:


> i cant even help me!
> ive been reading one speech... only on page 8 and ive been at it for 4 and a half hours...


HOw come you only got that far?  it will all come together you'll see


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Tell you what p*ssed me off yesterday, took dad and his dog to vets, vet was 1hrs 45min behind sat in the car with heater, radio and forgot i had my side lights on and you can guess the rest. 
Rang AA terrible service ( that's another story)waited 2hr 30m for someone to rescue me, finally got home 5 hrs later freezing cold


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> HOw come you only got that far?  it will all come together you'll see


i know. i just wish it would NOW ><

everyone else has got theres in now. Oh yeah, that may be because the deadline was today...

anyway i should stop moaning and go and READ.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

nikkix5 said:


> Tell you what p*ssed me off yesterday, took dad and his dog to vets, vet was 1hrs 45min behind sat in the car with heater, radio and forgot i had my side lights on and you can guess the rest.
> Rang AA terrible service ( that's another story)waited 2hr 30m for someone to rescue me, finally got home 5 hrs later freezing cold


oh wow!
thats crazy...

hope you;ve warmed up now though!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

woke up today throwing up over slept and just found ojut the bank ave closed the account my wages go into for no other reason than they got the account number wrong when closing someone elses  so now i have to wait 2 days to be able to use my card. and my council tax was due to come out which made me even more annoyed.

xXx

*Kara*


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

you know what pees me off... not knowing where u stand with people


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> you know what pees me off... not knowing where u stand with people


i agree!

we should knock them over and stand on top of them


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> i agree!
> 
> we should knock them over and stand on top of them


lol right lets form a queue :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Not having any food in the house


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

me. mad at me. cause i nearly cried infront of the commitee.
and now i know all im gonna do is get horribler and horribler to them...


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

nothing as yet, ooo no tell a lie, no coffee


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

not waing up until 12...


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Ruddy cats going past my window when I'm trying to keep the dog still


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Ruddy cats going past my window when I'm trying to keep the dog still


cats are cruel!

**

the fact my report hasnt written itself 
and still doesnt make any sense


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

customers arguing at my till :scared:


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

The rain!!

I want it to be a lovely spring day so I can hang my washing out!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Wanting to walk Tiger down to the pet shop to get a new toy...then realising it was 4:30pm!!

Oh well, theres always tomorrow


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

my stupid writs playing up 

may have to wear my splint and it takes forever to type in that thing :crying:


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Back pain


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

same back pain thats now doing my legs in


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> same back pain thats now doing my legs in


(((((hugs))))))

what pissses me off is im having to work all through the bank holiday when other members of staff have the whole lot off or just do part of it... theres enough staff to change it


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> (((((hugs))))))
> 
> what pissses me off is im having to work all through the bank holiday when other members of staff have the whole lot off or just do part of it... theres enough staff to change it


*hugs*

I'm gonna have to relent and put my splint on


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> same back pain thats now doing my legs in


You've got my sympathy, back pain is the worst


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

a ignorant woman at the till... dont u know its rude to carry on talking on a mobile phone while im trying to serve you


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

not being well all day


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> not being well all day


hope u feel better soon


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> not being well all day


*hugs*

hope you feel better soon!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok, im ROFLOL at it at the minute but it will P*** me off later...

the fact i *still* havent done my report. and now i know i have til monday and i want it finished TONIGHT and just looked at the time and am like 'you can finish it in 4 hours' and then laughing at myself because 3 days ago i told myself i could finish it in 2 hours and in 2 days it has increased by 39 words which are currently irrelevant.

Damn psychology


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ok, its not funny anymore. I am officially p*ssed off now.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> ok, its not funny anymore. I am officially p*ssed off now.


why dont u give it a rest for tonight and do it tomorrow wen ur less stressed


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> why dont u give it a rest for tonight and do it tomorrow wen ur less stressed


im not stressed! this is the problem.

and i think the fact i have 39 words in 3 days shows im not even doing it. Just cant get my head around it, and while im NOT writing this im getting further and further behind on script frenzy.

i really wanted it done by tonight. This is madness.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> im not stressed! this is the problem.
> 
> and i think the fact i have 39 words in 3 days shows im not even doing it. Just cant get my head around it, and while im NOT writing this im getting further and further behind on script frenzy.
> 
> i really wanted it done by tonight. This is madness.


best thing u shud do is ... just concentrate on that and do nothing else


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> best thing u shud do is ... just concentrate on that and do nothing else


i dont have any concentration. Never do. I normally do things the night before they're due in, its the only time i can concentrate. But seen as this was due in today, theres no rush now really...


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> i dont have any concentration. Never do. I normally do things the night before they're due in, its the only time i can concentrate. But seen as this was due in today, theres no rush now really...


when are u in next... u could always leave it till the day before u go back see if u can do it then ... is it inportant u do it ?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> when are u in next... u could always leave it till the day before u go back see if u can do it then ... is it inportant u do it ?


yup - 40% of the overall grade!

ive just got to do it. my friend is stressing for me now because i dont stress for myself and because this is the first assignment in 3 and a half years ive not done in time. Apart form one which i just didnt do and so failed the course...


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> yup - 40% of the overall grade!
> 
> ive just got to do it. my friend is stressing for me now because i dont stress for myself and because this is the first assignment in 3 and a half years ive not done in time. Apart form one which i just didnt do and so failed the course...


you gotta look at at this way ,,, you do not want to fail.... so tomorrow have a good go at it and then u have sun and monday to do what u like... concentrate on your future and get stuck into it


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> you gotta look at at this way ,,, you do not want to fail.... so tomorrow have a good go at it and then u have sun and monday to do what u like... concentrate on your future and get stuck into it


lol! everyone thinks sensibly apart from me!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> lol! everyone thinks sensibly apart from me!


well if it makes u any better i dont always have sense :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> well if it makes u any better i dont always have sense :lol::lol::lol::lol:


i never have sense. or motivation.

*sigh*


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> i never have sense. or motivation.
> 
> *sigh*


*kicks ur butt into gear * :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> *kicks ur butt into gear * :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


many have tried! many have failed!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> many have tried! many have failed!


lol well heres another one *KICKS THAT BUTT*


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol well heres another one *KICKS THAT BUTT*


don't kick too hard, you'll lose your foot :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> don't kick too hard, you'll lose your foot :lol::lol::lol:


lol well u cant have my foot ... i'll fall over :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol well u cant have my foot ... i'll fall over :lol::lol::lol::lol:


im crying with laughter at all you lot. its no wonder my friends wont let me try anything illegal!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> im crying with laughter at all you lot. its no wonder my friends wont let me try anything illegal!


lol ... im just a pure and innocent girl :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol ... im just a pure and innocent girl :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


we'll believe you!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> we'll believe you!


lol at least someone does :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol at least someone does :lol:


not someone. something.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> not someone. something.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


i do not deny what i am not.


(thats me being all philosophical - like!)


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> i do not deny what i am not.
> 
> 
> (thats me being all philosophical - like!)


lol and what thing r u lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol and what thing r u lol


i used to think i was a robot because i never did fit in but ACTUALLY it turns out im a plutonian. From the dark side. So it would be a bit presumptuous of me to assume i was a 'someone' when i will be discriminated against as 'someone' would almost probably involve being human, and so being not i shall refer to myself as a thing - albeit a living _breathing_ thing.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> i used to think i was a robot because i never did fit in but ACTUALLY it turns out im a plutonian. From the dark side. So it would be a bit presumptuous of me to assume i was a 'someone' when i will be discriminated against as 'someone' would almost probably involve being human, and so being not i shall refer to myself as a thing - albeit a living _breathing_ thing.


so ur a alien from out of space really


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> so ur a alien from out of space really


no! inner space!


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well one or two things but im trying to be light hearted this evening after feeling crappy all day,


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ash just scaring the f*ck out of me by walking off the edge of te desk


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

My children , they have had me in tears this morning,


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> My children , they have had me in tears this morning,


*hugs*

howcome?

though i think i have my mum in tears a lot of the time :/


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

MSN not loading is doing my nut house in


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> MSN not loading is doing my nut house in


dingal, use ebuddy!

Web and Mobile Messenger for MSN, Yahoo, ICQ, AIM, Google Talk, Facebook | eBuddy

noone believes that the d'gosdr'ot is me :crying:


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

metame said:


> dingal, use ebuddy!
> 
> Web and Mobile Messenger for MSN, Yahoo, ICQ, AIM, Google Talk, Facebook | eBuddy
> 
> noone believes that the d'gosdr'ot is me :crying:


I not long ago deleted ICQ been on it fo rten years ..LOL Im off out soon, so i`ll log in to msn on me phone at some point


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

metame said:


> *hugs*
> 
> howcome?
> 
> though i think i have my mum in tears a lot of the time :/


My son he drives me around the bend he just wants to argue all the time.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> My son he drives me around the bend he just wants to argue all the time.


kids are pains


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> My son he drives me around the bend he just wants to argue all the time.


Mine still does that and he's 20, daughter just starting and she's nearly 14, good luck


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

life
life
life
life
life


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Nothing.

Metame what's up?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Metame what's up?


bad news about some close family friends


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

A few things i will not go in to , but they did


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

my mates dog ripping my lip ring right out

my boyfriend being completely useless

my 'friend' being a nuisance 

two faced 'friends'


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> A few things i will not go in to , but they did


not me is it?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> my mates dog ripping my lip ring right out
> 
> my boyfriend being completely useless
> 
> ...


ok, lip ring sound painful, bf's ARE completely useless p) and i'll be your friend


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

metame said:


> not me is it?


NO not you at all,


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I like this thread, can have a quick rant, then put it behind me with luck.
Today at the park I had fizz and penny with me, I only let fizz off lead with a muzzel now because of recent situations with other dogs, anyway, if another dog comes up i put her lead on as well as the muzzel., today i didnt see this dog it came out of nowear with its owner, fizz ran over wagging her tail and before i could call her the dog on lead admittedly..bit fizz's face and pinned her down...she was crying so loud and it wouldnt let go, me and oh ran over there but it took oh to seperate the dog from fizz face...he had mostly her ear in his mouth but he had her pinned tight to the floor with his jaws, whilst the owner was just stood there doing nothing, it was obvious that fizz was muzzeled so why the hell didnt he pull his dog off her??Then i told him he should have had a muzzel on it he yelled at me, i know he was on lead and i should have sen it n time to put fizz on hers but in all fairness to myself she was muzzeled...he could have at least pulled his dog off.
Clare xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> I like this thread, can have a quick rant, then put it behind me with luck.
> Today at the park I had fizz and penny with me, I only let fizz off lead with a muzzel now because of recent situations with other dogs, anyway, if another dog comes up i put her lead on as well as the muzzel., today i didnt see this dog it came out of nowear with its owner, fizz ran over wagging her tail and before i could call her the dog on lead admittedly..bit fizz's face and pinned her down...she was crying so loud and it wouldnt let go, me and oh ran over there but it took oh to seperate the dog from fizz face...he had mostly her ear in his mouth but he had her pinned tight to the floor with his jaws, whilst the owner was just stood there doing nothing, it was obvious that fizz was muzzeled so why the hell didnt he pull his dog off her??Then i told him he should have had a muzzel on it he yelled at me, i know he was on lead and i should have sen it n time to put fizz on hers but in all fairness to myself she was muzzeled...he could have at least pulled his dog off.
> Clare xx


sounds like a proper selfish barstool


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

metame said:


> ok, lip ring sound painful, bf's ARE completely useless p) and i'll be your friend


hurts like hell my lip is all swollen and bloody


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

metame said:


> sounds like a proper selfish barstool


Thanks for that...I was feeling crap for having a go at him because i know fizz is a little strange with other dogs...but thats why she had a muzzel on...I'm not saying he should deff have had a muzzel on his dog but i was annoyed that he didnt even attempt to pull his dog off, the only thing i could think of as to why is that he was scared his dog, being the only one without a muzzel..was going to bite him too, in which case he should get it to training lessons or not walk it.
xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

familys when its time to deal with belongings left by someone whos just passed away


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> familys when its time to deal with belongings left by someone whos just passed away


My God Smudge I know the feeling hun....I was doing this not loing back with my mum and in the end i backed off and let the viltures in....I had my mum till the min she passed when that lot couldnt have given a crap and where elsewhere so i allowed them their guilt ridden rummiging and stayed away.
Hope you're ok 
((((HUGS))))
Clare xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> My God Smudge I know the feeling hun....I was doing this not loing back with my mum and in the end i backed off and let the viltures in....I had my mum till the min she passed when that lot couldnt have given a crap and where elsewhere so i allowed them their guilt ridden rummiging and stayed away.
> Hope you're ok
> ((((HUGS))))
> Clare xx


its really a nightmare.... the man in question as downs and lives in housing
accommodation

his closest blood relatives live down south and my mum was made next of kin by them and his late parents

my mum and his cousins have made all the arrangments... but the care home want to change it all... the family solicitor as got involved now so everythin as to go through him and the family


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> its really a nightmare.... the man in question as downs and lives in housing
> accommodation
> 
> his closest blood relatives live down south and my mum was made next of kin by them and his late parents
> ...


*hugs*

that sounds really complicated and annoying


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> *hugs*
> 
> that sounds really complicated and annoying


well the home hasnt got their way... the orig plans are still going ahead... if they dont like it they can lump it ... end of the day someone as died and thats what they should be thinking of


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> well the home hasnt got their way... the orig plans are still going ahead... if they dont like it they can lump it ... end of the day someone as died and thats what they should be thinking of


Oh no it sounds like you've had a right time of it.
You're doing the right thing by thinking of what is best for the person who passed away.....there'll always be someone to try and mess things up wont there....I hope it can be sorted out,some care homes are a law unto themselves.
You obviously know what you're doing so lets hope all the cling ons back off and let this gentleman rest in peace
xxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> Oh no it sounds like you've had a right time of it.
> You're doing the right thing by thinking of what is best for the person who passed away.....there'll always be someone to try and mess things up wont there....I hope it can be sorted out,some care homes are a law unto themselves.
> You obviously know what you're doing so lets hope all the cling ons back off and let this gentleman rest in peace
> xxx


thanks clare... we have his funeral on friday so we are hoping there will be no more hiccups before then xxxxx


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

NOthing at the moment , but there is still time


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> NOthing at the moment , but there is still time


keep it that way :thumbup:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

The rain that has decided to fall from the sky.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

My cuppa coffee doesnt refill itself


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> well the home hasnt got their way... the orig plans are still going ahead... if they dont like it they can lump it ... end of the day someone as died and thats what they should be thinking of


Good job you are sticking to your guns, well done. You will do him proud. ((((((((((((hugs to you))))))))))))))) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> My cuppa coffee doesnt refill itself


lol no it means get off your bottom and go refill it :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

my brother


----------



## lis4242 (Apr 4, 2010)

the fact i had to pay £105 consulation fee today just to see a bloody vet...my cat cant help being poorly, stop ripping me off just cause its easter sunday


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Lisa 4242's vet! :eek6:


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

lis4242 said:


> the fact i had to pay £105 consulation fee today just to see a bloody vet...my cat cant help being poorly, stop ripping me off just cause its easter sunday


WTF :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: that scared my wallet back in my pocket.. are they allowed to do that ?


----------



## lis4242 (Apr 4, 2010)

yeah they are allowed to do that because its an emergency vet  had no other option seen as my own vet isnt open until tuesday due to bank hols and so on


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

lis4242 said:


> yeah they are allowed to do that because its an emergency vet  had no other option seen as my own vet isnt open until tuesday due to bank hols and so on


well thats a bloody outrage that is


----------



## lis4242 (Apr 4, 2010)

tell me about it  good job i love the little guy


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

lis4242 said:


> tell me about it  good job i love the little guy


I know we all on here would do anything for our little ones, but that day light robbery


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

My friend had to have her Irish wolfhound PTS yesterday..£310 :scared:


----------



## lis4242 (Apr 4, 2010)

ahh well, i'll carry on eating my easter egg to cheer me up :crazy:


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Someone just bloody ignoring me, has been for like a week really. They could at least tell me if I've done something!


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

not alot just yet , but still plenty of time left today


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Work. My son. My mother questioning my parent skills and generally making me feel like crap!! :-( roll on bed time I've had enough of today xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

not much really


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

That estate agents aren't open on bank holidays! I want to view houses people!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im out of chocolate!!!!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

metame said:


> im out of chocolate!!!!


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :scared:


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

not alot


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :scared:


:lol::lol::lol:

i know!!

:crying:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> im out of chocolate!!!!


got loads here if u would like some lol


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

I didn't even get an easter egg....apparantly 20 is too old for egg shaped chocolate! Pah!

rrr:


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> I didn't even get an easter egg....apparantly 20 is too old for egg shaped chocolate! Pah!
> 
> rrr:


How bad is that im 32 and got one


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> I didn't even get an easter egg....apparantly 20 is too old for egg shaped chocolate! Pah!
> 
> rrr:


hmy:

no it's not!

i bought my own though.

we never got any as kids cause my dad thought they were a waste of money


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> How bad is that im 32 and got one


lol im 34 and got 5 :thumbup::thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol im 34 and got 5 :thumbup::thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol:


im 22 and bought my own.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> lol im 34 and got 5 :thumbup::thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol:


lol.............. i want one!!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol im 34 and got 5 :thumbup::thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol:





dingal2000 said:


> how bad is that im 32 and got one :d


unfair!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dexter said:


> lol.............. i want one!!


lol have be quick... this ones goin down rather quick


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

My flipping laptop freezing up all day long. doing my head in now,.:scared:


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

MSN just died on me


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> MSN just died on me


and u were talking to me :lol::lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> MSN just died on me


RIP: Dingals MSN. We will always remember you. xxxxxxxxxx:lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> RIP: Dingals MSN. We will always remember you. xxxxxxxxxx:lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## lis4242 (Apr 4, 2010)

the fact my 4 day weekend is nearly over, work tomorrow


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> MSN just died on me


my msm doesnt even work!!! it crashes the entire computer!

what p'd me off today...?

stupid f*ing brownie leaders!

WHY have the brownies out and about 6 weeks on the trot... why not try and get a hall for 6 weeks seen as ours is being pulled down? I hope the parents see sense and cause an uproar because its a stupid sh*t idea. I hope it rains. constantly. from the 6 weeks starting on may 1st.


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

lis4242 said:


> the fact my 4 day weekend is nearly over, work tomorrow


how about work in an hour and a half! :frown:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> how about work in an hour and a half! :frown:


*hugs*

though probably means you'll be finishing right about the time lis4242'll be starting!

:lol:


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Being made to feel like a total geek for being 21 but living (happily) with my boyfriend, making plans for the future like house buying and dogs. Booking a holiday to butlins....(Oh I'm sooo sorry I don't want to go and get tanked up in some scummy place abroad full of brits!) and prefering to go for nice meals out and a couple of drinks than get steaming just for the sake of it!!!

I need to make new friends who are on the same wave length as me because I feel like such a loser as in I'm not being the way a young person should! 

It's not like I'm setteling down to early, I'm saving up to go travel america for 4 weeks in 2012 which is ANOTHER thing that is apparently weird too! Just because I want to save to travel with my sister and then have a nice home, partner and dog to come back to instead of going out all weekend getting trashed and getting with random guys.

Sorry thats so long but I'm sick of the looks I get off people my age when I mention my plans. 
Plus they are always...why are you getting a dog? Dogs stink, ruin everything, expensive blah blah blah when they have kids?! 
Grr!!!!!!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

charmedlassie88 said:


> Being made to feel like a total geek for being 21 but living (happily) with my boyfriend, making plans for the future like house buying and dogs. Booking a holiday to butlins....(Oh I'm sooo sorry I don't want to go and get tanked up in some scummy place abroad full of brits!) and prefering to go for nice meals out and a couple of drinks than get steaming just for the sake of it!!!
> 
> I need to make new friends who are on the same wave length as me because I feel like such a loser as in I'm not being the way a young person should!
> 
> ...


they're the idiots, not you! *hugs*
i'd definatley be p*d off wit that. I graduate this year and apart from being terrified about it i cant wait to settle down and get a dog! all my friends look at me like im weird too... God forbid im a sober student who's never been to any of the clubs in stirling!


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Its frustrating isn't? Well, whatever they will regret it when they look like old hags! hehehe


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

charmedlassie88 said:


> Its frustrating isn't? Well, whatever they will regret it when they look like old hags! hehehe


exactly!

and we'll all be your friends


----------



## les+jan (Apr 4, 2010)

not just today but my full weekend lol.
went to a boot fair in thirsk it was naff(normally reealy ggod ) then today was suppose to go to a boot fair in stokesly only to find it was called of so off i went to scornton near darlington only to find that wasnt on either so i decided to go onto cattrick marcket and yes you guessed it that was off aswell . so i came home took me three dogs out for a long oong walk to relax abit . lol look on the bright side back to work tomorow bet thats not called off


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

my hand twitching is really p*ing me off now....

:cryin:


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

my nieghbour again

jessie was barking in the garden and nieghbour shouted SHUUUUT UUPPPP!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Little children. I've spent the day with my cousins and they've started to drive me insane with their screeching and constantly wanting to touch Inca!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

stupid insignificant stuff but with all the other sh*t that's going on at the minute im still allowed to let little insignificant things bug me...

the fact that ive just had to do the bin and recycling AGAIN just because im the flatmate thats ALWAYS here so _they_ lay claim to never having put anything in either even though s2 ALWAYS has people over and thus creates twice as much cr*p and that s1 always has ready meals which fill the bin up and im sick of it even though we agreed to have a rota to fill in when we do it and im on 4 times as many times as either of them and im sick of it


----------



## lis4242 (Apr 4, 2010)

the old woman who was driving 25mph in a 30 with no room to overtake her cause of oncoming traffic


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

a. £161 vet bill for bloodtest and tablets ....they must rub their hands when they see me walking through the door...

Juliex


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

charmedlassie88 said:


> Being made to feel like a total geek for being 21 but living (happily) with my boyfriend, making plans for the future like house buying and dogs. Booking a holiday to butlins....(Oh I'm sooo sorry I don't want to go and get tanked up in some scummy place abroad full of brits!) and prefering to go for nice meals out and a couple of drinks than get steaming just for the sake of it!!!
> 
> I need to make new friends who are on the same wave length as me because I feel like such a loser as in I'm not being the way a young person should!
> 
> ...


My OH and I are exactly the same. We're looking to buy a house at the end of the year and we're just getting sh*t from everyone. We're too young to buy a house, what happens if we break up etcetc.
Argh!
Plus, everyone is agaisnt me getting a dog when we move, they don't want it jumping up, or barking when they come in, and a puppy is going to smell. Well guess what? The puppy will live there, they won't, they're free to leave. Or just to never come round. =]

So I think you're perfectly normal 
xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

the fact hat i daren't even go into my own f*ing kitchen


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

my webcam

cant figure out how to record a vid on it and its doing my nut in!!!

tried looking for instructions online but nothing!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

The house alarm on my road that won't shut up.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

being in pain mostly


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

my landline phone keeps ringing, and no one ever calls me on it so its prob a sales call or something...i picked it up and was a BT msg saying i have a SMS msg waiting press 1 for the msg....i dont want to incase its a scam or they end up charging me loads to hear it....wtf


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I would just like to say....

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

OH has gone into work again (he has a 9-6 Mon to Fri job), leaving me with all the house work.

Mum is calling me asking if i have sorted out the Guide problems - which are really p1ssing me off.

Patch didn't allow me a lie in this morning - which i guess was a good thing as i had been having nightmares.

& i'm majorly stressed!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

some flash backs i keep having are pissing me off


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> some flash backs i keep having are pissing me off


*hugs*

people... *sigh*


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Damm NHS Direct at the moment.....I usually a calm person but I'm just gonna SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAM !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Damm NHS Direct at the moment.....I usually a calm person but I'm just gonna SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAM !!!!!!!!!!!


*****hugs*****

they still not rang back?! how loing's it been?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> *****hugs*****
> 
> they still not rang back?! how loing's it been?


Doc phoned back but from a different area FFS  They going to get 1 from our area to phone.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Doc phoned back but from a different area FFS  They going to get 1 from our area to phone.


oh man... hope they ring soon? hows your grandson doing?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

metame said:


> oh man... hope they ring soon? hows your grandson doing?


Doc on way now Hun thank God. He the same. Only good thing is his breathing isnt too bad


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Doc on way now Hun thank God. He the same. Only good thing is his breathing isnt too bad


really hope it gets sorted and quickly.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwww, I know what u mean. Thing is with NHS direct its a life line for me, if I ring it its to find out if something is serious and needs more attention at that time, like the first time my son struggled to breathe at a year old. Now cause of the blasted swine flu they have basically made it for emergencies only, so you debate whether to phone them or not or just to leave it!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

me me me me me me me


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

people who dont f*in listen


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

ppl keep ringing my landline and asking for my ex, i keep saying he doesnt live here anymore!!!!! looks like ppl are still chasing him for money :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

jessiegirl said:


> ppl keep ringing my landline and asking for my ex, i keep saying he doesnt live here anymore!!!!! looks like ppl are still chasing him for money :lol:


know this feeling.... its happening to me still and he left july last year....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

not actually yet but i know im heading for the same night as last night so i'll get in early and say *me *:lol:


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Not a lot today to be honest although my Gas has near run out, that is going to naff me off


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

looks like you will be needing your walking boots soon then


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> looks like you will be needing your walking boots soon then


:confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: i said gas not petrol my love ..LOL :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: i said gas not petrol my love ..LOL :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


ok i get u know ... too much stuff goin on in my head :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dont even go there why im peed off


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

the fac that i cant walk from my flat to class without being bent double in pain


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Someone drove into the back of my car today at a roundabout and blamed me!! He shoved me onto the flippin roundabout into the path of a 4x4 which fortunately saw what was happening and swerved. Not a good day today!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> Someone drove into the back of my car today at a roundabout and blamed me!! He shoved me onto the flippin roundabout into the path of a 4x4 which fortunately saw what was happening and swerved. Not a good day today!


Jesus Hope you're ok.

My bf has annoyed me. He knows I am having major problems at home and need someone to talk to but he decided watching his precious tv programme was more important. It's a tv programme I have never known him watch before and 1 which he could have recorded. We need to make arrangements for tomorrow as I am meant to be seeing him but cant see that happening now


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

the junky who dumped the huge box of needles i had to move to stop someone hurting them selves


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

not a lot today suprising really


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> not a lot today suprising really


lol well thats a good sign hey :thumbup::lol:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

the friggin RAIN it hasn't stopped!!!


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

stupid drivers


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Ooh same as usual - somebody overtaking me in a 30 limit then proceeding to hold me up at between 45 and 50mph further along the road... Why not wait until you get out of the 30 limit and see what speed I'm gonna do - jeez it don't take a genius!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

ok this didnt p**s me off today but friday it was WORK.

OMG I was soooo  I could have walked!!! SO much work, not enough staff, people constantly driving me up the wall with stupid pointless comments and asking me questions I already answered for them more then once but they just be bothered to remember. Bosses not getting on and doing things to wind eachother up which results in more work for us!
AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!! I NEED A NEW JOB!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

this peed me odd yesterday


a stupid customer asked me if we had any petfood, as there was none on the shelf .... i said not if there is nothing on there .... so he said so you havent got any then... i said no sorry not if its not on there ... he asked me for a third time so you havent got one tin of pet food ... i said no we havent and said to a college can you help this man please as i was trying to get my break .... he shouts and points at me..... i willl remember you ..... ffs he asked me 3 bloody times what more could i do apart from telling him to f off


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

:frown:The weather!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

2 mouthy lads abusing me and another member of staff .... we are getting them this week


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

a lot of stuff in my own mind, the job centre , and town being packed


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

People getting rid of animals cos they had a baby!!! Makes me mad grrrr.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

having a carer shout at me for reporting her for serious misconduct! Its not MY fault you broke the rules dont take it out on me!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Parents leaving their kids on their own in the house while they go out pubbing and clubbing.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Parents leaving their kids on their own in the house while they go out pubbing and clubbing.


That one gets me too, does no one learn but what they hear in the press, mentioning no stories


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> That one gets me too, does no one learn but what they hear in the press, mentioning no stories


I hate that, I feel sorry for the poor kids. How are you doing Trev? You feeling alot better now hun.xxx


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I hate that, I feel sorry for the poor kids. How are you doing Trev? You feeling alot better now hun.xxx


Im getting there hun, getting there slowly  :thumbup:


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

my daughter waking me up at 4am this morning to tell me the dog had poo'd!!!!!!!! i have fely like the latter all day today cause im just so tired!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

the heat :scared:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

my mother


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

People saying they are rescuing a dog and then putting in up for stud


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

rona said:


> People saying they are rescuing a dog and then putting in up for stud


oh yes got to totally agree with you on that one...


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

sme di*k head driving to fast on a country road almst colliding with the front of the truck


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

My mobile phone still playing up.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

A flash Merc mini bus/van in the middle of B&Q carpark at 3pm when roasting hot  all windows shut tail gate up showing a built in dog cage/s & poor dogs howling :frown: was in the shop for 20 mins as they keep moveing things around  came out & still there :cursing: went back into the shop & found a member off staff who was also horrified & came to the shop front to see so she could phone the police - I'd forgot my phone DOH! - anyway van was just driving off  still cant beleve how stupid some people can be


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I had this idea to build a garden feature made out of natural logs with the bark still on.
Called at a little woodyard that had a huge pile of chopped logs for sale for wood burning stoves etc.
There was also a pile of uncut logs just as they must have come in..just what I wanted.
Called four times to be told "He's not in" On the fifth visit 'He' was in.

"How much for that pile there mate?...as they come, don't want 'em splitting."

"I'm a bit low on stuff so I need all I've got...so not for sale."

"Not for sale?...What are you going to do with them then?"

"Put 'em through the chopper for firewood" :confused1:

Pregnant Pause....

"If I want to buy a load of those chopped logs over there will you sell them to me?"

"Yeah 'course I would"

"Well give me a price on this lot then"

"Told you not for sale" :confused1:

"So if I buy a load off that pile over there one of your blokes will chop these up up to replace the heap?"

"That's right"

"But if I buy these you don't have to pay anybody to chop 'em up"

"Told you I'm low on stock...not for sale" :confused1:

At this point I gave up.

Got fixed up later elsewhere.


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

post man didint come today and im waiting on a package from poland :bored:


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

The usual !!! My oh


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

my mother interfering     


and people ignoring me


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

A cyclist who decided to come raceing down a path toward me when I was walking a dogs home dog Betty the staffy he was really speeding down toward us and didn't even put the brakes on or attempt to slow down.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Strangers commenting on my breasts.  I don't wear low-cut tops and I don't thurst them in peoples faces. I ignore 'em, you ignore 'em, deal? And by the way, do they LOOK like public property? NO!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

the OH switching off the laptop whilst I was typing out an advert on Preloved    stupid idiot, i had to switch it back on, wait for it to connect to the wifi and type the whole advert out, he's so stupid sometimes ffs seriously


----------



## Beebuks (Jun 4, 2010)

The puppy pooping perfectly in the garden all day every time and then suddenly deciding the dining room carpet made a good toilet. Humph.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I really wish my OH would spend time with me today! He caught up on his sleep yesterday and has spent today... sleeping!!  He goes back into work tomorrow night and he may not be off again for another 10 days


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

bleeding bosses who are so far up their own a***s...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

being home


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

This computer it has decided to go on a go slow.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

A mad kitten just ran up my leg.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

metame said:


> being home


Lol, i not enjoy being with ur family ? haha

At work today a child spilt blue paint on my white trousers


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> A mad kitten just ran up my leg.


My Toby used to do that.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

willa said:


> Lol, i not enjoy being with ur family ? haha
> 
> At work today a child spilt blue paint on my white trousers


ah but that should be washable paint?

and no. ready to kill something. or someone. or other.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

metame said:


> ah but that should be washable paint?
> 
> and no. ready to kill something. or someone. or other.


...ask them if they have washable blood first! :lol: Have to be able to get rid of the evidence! :lol:


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

not a lot, but the last week has left me steaming


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Yet another meeting for a job got cancelled


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Contributing to a thread and then later realising it was more of a personal crusade!

I feel used and cheap and dirty!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

£16 to get a blinking puncture fixed


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Living with a slob


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

kittykat said:


> Living with a slob


:confused1: did my teen come to you did he  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

my friends who have been totally uncontactable for weeks, suddenly being available when i have 5 spare tickets for a bill bailey gig (convenient)

My best mate having a huge go at me cos I wont be horrible (swear at) to my ex when he texts (when hes only texting to say hi)

My manager having a go at me for someone elses F*** up

The power dip we had smack bang as I was about to eat lunch, meaning it was all hands on deck to get the site back up and running...missing lunch for the 3rd day running





Its been a good day lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Having to stand in a long queue to pay in some shops and BANKS really pisses me off! not just today, but every day!! I have lost count of the number of times I have dumped my shopping and walked out!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterlily said:


> :confused1: did my teen come to you did he  :lol:


*haha no I cant imagine him being worse than my OH!! filthy buggar! :arf: :lol: :lol: *


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

kittykat said:


> *haha no I cant imagine him being worse than my OH!! filthy buggar! :arf: :lol: :lol: *


imagine harder  he is grosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Contributing to a thread and then later realising it was more of a personal crusade!
> 
> I feel used and cheap and dirty!


 I feel the same when I have been contributing to a thread and then it is closed I am such a sensitive soul it is beginning to give me a complex!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> not a lot, but the last week has left me steaming


hope you get it all sorted hun... xxx u know where i am xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Trying to sort out the headlights on a 1956 Morris Minor...every single wire going into the switch is the same colour???


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Trying to sort out the headlights on a 1956 Morris Minor...every single wire going into the switch is the same colour???


I used to have a mog brilliant cars :thumbup: when they work anyway  I can ask my dad if you explain more he used to have a garage restoring them & other classics


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

The weather not being able to make up its mind for one, if you're gonna rain then just bloody do it already :mad5:


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

yesterday i was sworn at more then once, spat on, scratched and punched in the face...... unfortunatly when you work on the pychiatric wards its pretty much part of the job wouldnt change it for the world thou!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I cant find my mobile:mad5:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Trying to sort out the headlights on a 1956 Morris Minor...every single wire going into the switch is the same colour???


Hey welcome to the Moggy club -we have a 1967 Moggy traveller!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

k4r4 said:


> well i had another crappy day today got into work and the team leader called me into the office to tell me that they were putting me on report as i told him to **** off yesterday (he tells us to **** off all the time), but because he was in a bad mood he decided to give me a consultation and put it in the book.....
> 
> take it above his head there is always someone higher, as much as u admit iot was the wrong word to have used it cant be one rule for him n another for u if u have to be on report so should he.
> 
> Yeah i know using those words was prob not the best thing to do but I was right pi***d at him he did nothing all night then proceeded to tell me what i was doing was wrong and that i had to do this or that all night so i had just took enough and told him well fcuk off...... so now i have decided to take a nice cuppa to bed and watch a dvd and stay well away from him as the fuse is getting smaller.





thedogsmother said:


> I witnessed a high school kid hit a reception kid a few weeks ago and I told him Id seen it and he was a bully..... today his cow of a mother followed me in the car for 10 minutes to where I walk the dog and got out and started accusing me of being a bully and her precious son was the innocent party, she totally refused the belive that I saw what I saw  .


i would ring the school and explain what has hapened and demand this womans info and ring the police and have her warned for threataning/intimadating behavier she can not go around doing things like this.

in my case it is one thing that has gotten to me and has done every day for the last few months and that would be my hubby :mad5:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

My hubby finding a new ring tone on his mobile phone, and damn it's loud, he woke me up from my beauty sleep........oh well another looking butt ugly for me then  :biggrin:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Waking myself up with coughing, and not being able to go back to sleep because of coughing  Wish this damn cold would do one now.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Nothing so far, in fact quite happy this morning, heard some lovely news and going out this evening with family to celebrate 

Weather could be nicer ... but not going to moan :cornut:


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

the rain, not that it has annoyed me, its just wet and horrible and i dont like it , and it makes it cold, and i dont want to get ill NONONONONO :frown2: :frown2: :frown2: :frown2: :frown2:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

nothing yet so far ... unlike yesterday :mad5:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh dear people seem so quick to anger these days 

Theres always something good to find in each day ... sometimes you simply have to look a little harder


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> the rain, not that it has annoyed me, its just wet and horrible and i dont like it , and it makes it cold, and i dont want to get ill NONONONONO :frown2: :frown2: :frown2: :frown2: :frown2:





smudge2009 said:


> nothing yet so far ... unlike yesterday :mad5:


It is pisssssing it down here, and the dogs refuse to go out for pee, their little legs are doing "rerverse", NOOOOO mummy we dont want to get wet :biggrin:


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> It is pisssssing it down here, and the dogs refuse to go out for pee, their little legs are doing "rerverse", NOOOOO mummy we dont want to get wet :biggrin:


LOL i once had a doggie who love the rain, until the lightening and thunder went one day and she ran back in the house with her tail between her legs so fast she nearly broke her leg, bless her she cried out so loud for about 10 minutes, she was shaking and everything, BLOODY WEATHER :mad5:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

The fact my hairdresser will be here in less than an hour and I'm not awake yet.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> It is pisssssing it down here, and the dogs refuse to go out for pee, their little legs are doing "rerverse", NOOOOO mummy we dont want to get wet :biggrin:


thats the only prob with having little legs they get even wetter :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Nothing has p*ssed me off today.Its our anniversary and hubby is cooking breakfast.*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Nothing has p*ssed me off today.Its our anniversary and hubby is cooking breakfast.*


Congratulations to you both, have a lovely day.:thumbup1:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Nothing has p*ssed me off today.Its our anniversary and hubby is cooking breakfast.*


Happy Anniversary Jan! xxx enjoy your breakfast


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

whats p***ed me off today? my partners ex but nothing new there, pretty much a daily occurance!


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

The weather. I have a mile and a bit of riverbank that i need to 'manage', as in get rid of all the thistles and docks and nettles, with a quadbike and a 'topper' -(which is similar to a lawn mower but sits higher to hit the weeds and not the grass) but it keeps frigging raining and it's clogging up the topper and making it stall (petrol driven) cos the weeds are too wet. Now the sun has come out, and the ground's still too wet.    :mad5: :mad5: :mad5:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

The rain.. I want to finish painting the walls and moving the soil.. and its raining so I can't..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> The rain.. I want to finish painting the walls and moving the soil.. and its raining so I can't..


Oh and.. I had put the water on sat for an hour waiting for it to warm up.. Then went and ran a nice bubble bath to find out the blumin gas had gone.. GRRRRR. so sat here waiting again now..


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Oh and.. I had put the water on sat for an hour waiting for it to warm up.. Then went and ran a nice bubble bath to find out the blumin gas had gone.. GRRRRR. so sat here waiting again now..


Blimey, you have to fart to get the bubbles, there must be an easier way


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bullet said:


> Blimey, you have to fart to get the bubbles, there must be an easier way


lolololol

My hot water is now running.. So I am off to dive in the bath.. lolol

I wouldn't mind I got up looking like Worzel Gummidge.. Can't get the brush through my new hairstyle.. spent the day doing the garden and left my hair down.. lololol big :nono: every time it got in my face I wiped it back with dirty cement embedded hands.. :lol:

I had a wash last night but couldn't be bothered getting in the bath at 11pm... So will have to wash all bed linen etc today...


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

Just about everything!!! Like the past few days has.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

dingal2000 said:


> the rain, not that it has annoyed me, its just wet and horrible and i dont like it , and it makes it cold, and i dont want to get ill NONONONONO :frown2: :frown2: :frown2: :frown2: :frown2:





xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> It is pisssssing it down here, and the dogs refuse to go out for pee, their little legs are doing "rerverse", NOOOOO mummy we dont want to get wet :biggrin:





Nithnell said:


> The weather. I have a mile and a bit of riverbank that i need to 'manage', as in get rid of all the thistles and docks and nettles, with a quadbike and a 'topper' -(which is similar to a lawn mower but sits higher to hit the weeds and not the grass) but it keeps frigging raining and it's clogging up the topper and making it stall (petrol driven) cos the weeds are too wet. Now the sun has come out, and the ground's still too wet.    :mad5: :mad5: :mad5:





momentofmadness said:


> The rain.. I want to finish painting the walls and moving the soil.. and its raining so I can't..


The bl**dy lack of rain is actually upsetting me now, not just annoying me.
Too many things are suffering


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Now I have a big waterfall over my gutters, you can have this rain if you want it Rona, your welcome to it. My plants have had their fill of it. lolol


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

2am this morning the chav bloke next door shouts ' you f--king bitch ' to his gf and slams door :rolleyes5: 

yeah thanks for that you to sser


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

bloomin car people not answering their phone, I want the car dammnit!!! £800 coming your way if you just PICK UP THE PHONE


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

Went to Ikea to get glass tops for the chests of drawers in my bedroom. Ikea seems to be full of idiots at the weekend - people just standing around with buggies, having a chat right in the middle of the walk-ways, then they give you dirty looks when you try to get past them  

Walked all the way around ikea to finally find what I was looking for, get the code and isle numbers for said product, then battle my way downstairs to the storage place only to find out my product was out of stock.  Total waste of time.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

not today but last night some nice kind person rang me up drunk , saying on the lines off ..... ****** isnt up for it are you ? i heard in the background them going... shes hung up :lol: 

im still puzzled who it was :lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I am pissed off coz my mozzie bites appear to be getting worse and it hurts too much to put my trainers on today coz my feet are all puffy and sore and I have a dog show tomorrow :cryin::cryin:

Went to see pharmacist this morning and got some cream to put on, just hope it works a miracle and my feet look and feel much better in the morning!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> not today but last night some nice kind person rang me up drunk , saying on the lines off ..... ****** isnt up for it are you ? i heard in the background them going... shes hung up :lol:
> 
> im still puzzled who it was :lol:


I can give you a clue. :w00t::w00t:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

My husband received his birthday card off my auntie and uncle who are my only living relatives i have left and there was nothing in the card but that is not the issue although he did get £50 off them last year, it was a joke card about how they couldnt be bothered to look for a card for him and written inside was "from Jan and Geoff" not love or anything "from" and they couldnt even be bothered to write his name in the friggin card, i am really upset and pissed off with them, my husband is not best pleased either.


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a nice little curse up o the wall in my cake room for this sort of theing. It reads:

May the fleas of a thousand camels infest the crotch of the person that p155e5 me off and may their arms be too short to scratch. 

Always makes me smile


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm pee'd off because I STILL haven't heard from my boys Dad after he failed to make contact on my eldest boys Birthday 
I told his Mum if he didn't make contact with me by the end of yesterday I'd assume he wanted no further contact with them, and all I got back was "He'll write you a letter"

A letter? WTF?! He lives a 2 minute drive away, about 8-10 minutes walk, and he's writing a bloody letter?!

Argh!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

The absoloute ignorance and rudeness of the majority of people in Gravesend!!!

E.g- How people think it's perfectly acceptable to BARGE straight into you, not even a mutter of an apology. Yet I wouldn't dream of knocking into someone without apologising to them etc...

You know, general rudeness!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> I'm pee'd off because I STILL haven't heard from my boys Dad after he failed to make contact on my eldest boys Birthday
> I told his Mum if he didn't make contact with me by the end of yesterday I'd assume he wanted no further contact with them, and all I got back was "He'll write you a letter"
> 
> A letter? WTF?! He lives a 2 minute drive away, about 8-10 minutes walk, and he's writing a bloody letter?!
> ...


OMG HUN!! This is absolutely heartbreaking to read, i cannot believe what an absolute plonker this guy is, he does not deserve to have children. 

sending you and your boy a big big hug xxx


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> OMG HUN!! This is absolutely heartbreaking to read, i cannot believe what an absolute plonker this guy is, he does not deserve to have children.
> 
> sending you and your boy a big big hug xxx


Thank you  Sadly it's not even the half of it with this guy! Too much to even begin explaining, just a total waste of space all round


----------



## braemarblue (Apr 20, 2011)

My father gave me a tip for a horse at ascot called deacon blue as my dog a kerry blue called deacon. Passed the bookies twice but could not get parked so ditched the idea of parting with my 20 quid as usually I'm not lucky with horses. 
Just proves I'm not lucky, it just won at 15/2


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Thank you  Sadly it's not even the half of it with this guy! Too much to even begin explaining, just a total waste of space all round


Am always here if you need a chat hun honestly. xxx


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

braemarblue said:


> My father gave me a tip for a horse at ascot called deacon blue as my dog a kerry blue called deacon. Passed the bookies twice but could not get parked so ditched the idea of parting with my 20 quid as usually I'm not lucky with horses.
> Just proves I'm not lucky, it just won at 15/2


Argh  So you would have won £170? I'm not good with bets 

Maybe you'll win the lottery instead


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Cassia said:


> The absoloute ignorance and rudeness of the majority of people in Gravesend!!!
> 
> E.g- How people think it's perfectly acceptable to BARGE straight into you, not even a mutter of an apology. Yet I wouldn't dream of knocking into someone without apologising to them etc...
> 
> You know, general rudeness!


I'm with you - but it isn't just Gravesend. When people walk into me I find myself apologising then think about it, turn round and say "Actually I am not sorry - you walked into me!" Result? I get looked at as if I am mad! Maybe it's the mad, googly eyed stare I give them!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

My kids being dropped off at 7am this morn by their dad.. end of sleep.. 
Having some bad news about my friends dad..


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> I can give you a clue. :w00t::w00t:


well i did think that person , i was going ask you if u have had any calls



KathrynH said:


> My husband received his birthday card off my auntie and uncle who are my only living relatives i have left and there was nothing in the card but that is not the issue although he did get £50 off them last year, it was a joke card about how they couldnt be bothered to look for a card for him and written inside was "from Jan and Geoff" not love or anything "from" and they couldnt even be bothered to write his name in the friggin card, i am really upset and pissed off with them, my husband is not best pleased either.


im not surprised hun xx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

What has p***ed me off today:

People being arrogant, condescending and two-faced and their heads so far up their a***s they cannot see the daylight. rrr:


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

last night- midnight- a group of teens woke me up ,they were being noisey in the street im always worried they might do something to my car but they didnt -phew. i prayed for them to move on and they did eventually. 

i know teens bodies are chemicly different to adults in that they take more chances and dont give a s-hit basically but ffs ...drives me nuts , i hate teenagers:nonod:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Having to finally grasp the realisation that the world is being infiltrated by terminally miserable people


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Nothing so far, back from lovely carvery .... nice veggie option though ... indulged in home made apple pie ... Away from this board very little upsets me :mad2:


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Singing


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> Singing


you been singing again


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

What pi**ed me off today???
SPAMMERS!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

Tanya1989 said:


> What pi**ed me off today???
> SPAMMERS!!!


You should see my wall on here it's spammersville but they are banned now.

What peed me off banging my head on sisters car.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nothing really , but then the day has only just started lol, things that pos could pee me off today

1) gas/ electric running out

2) my bank balance

3) running out of sugar just when I go to make the first cup of the the day,

4) walking to work in the morning as the car is knackered and needs £300 worth of work.

Although the drive to Ashbourne will help relax things


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> Nothing really , but then the day has only just started lol, things that pos could pee me off today
> 
> 1) gas/ electric running out
> 
> ...


 Morning Trev how are you? Dont worry bout the elec/gas running out you can always come here for a bath, food and tele lolol.

You wont need sugar if your gonna be here so thats two things off your chest lololol. xxxx


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Morning Trev how are you? Dont worry bout the elec/gas running out you can always come here for a bath, food and tele lolol.
> 
> You wont need sugar if your gonna be here so thats two things off your chest lololol. xxxx


lol thanks hun, im fine, just working really hard, thursday i was given an early day and finished at half 4 , friday they let me start at 12 and finish at half six, and i still managed 56 hours this week lol xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> lol thanks hun, im fine, just working really hard, thursday i was given an early day and finished at half 4 , friday they let me start at 12 and finish at half six, and i still managed 56 hours this week lol xxx


You seem to be really enjoying your driving again, the weather is nice for it aswel but bet you find it bothersome in the cabin of your lorry. 56 hours is alot of driving Trev  We were out in the car the other day and drove past a massive layby and 3 lorries were stop by police, they were massive things, (the lorries not the police lolol). Prob checking their Tacographes what ever they are called.xx


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> You seem to be really enjoying your driving again, the weather is nice for it aswel but bet you find it bothersome in the cabin of your lorry. 56 hours is alot of driving Trev  We were out in the car the other day and drove past a massive layby and 3 lorries were stop by police, they were massive things, (the lorries not the police lolol). Prob checking their Tacographes what ever they are called.xx


Well Offically it was prob a vosa checkpoint checking driving time and vehicle condition, prob wondering if they need weighing in lol were they like this? this is one of the ones i drive, i took this picture while waiting for a load to Halifax


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

what p****d me off today? pretty much everything and everyone! have been in a very black mood today


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

The expectation of being left in the lurch regarding some machinery i have no idea how to operate while OH buggers off for the day. This was after promising me faithfully that he would stick around and help. Then, a phonecall two minutes later, he does an absolute u-turn. Don't know why I bother. Sick of being taken for granted and just expected to do everything.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

The news


One item.... there is another famine looming in Kenya, Uganda, Somalia and Ethiopia.......... 

Another later item...In the UK 20% of 10 year old children are obese and we are facing an epidemic of young people with liver disease..... What a sick world half the world dieing from hunger... the other killing itself with greed...


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

today i was peed off by the sun for burning me & i was peed off with willow for eating my chocolate cake


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

manic rose said:


> what p****d me off today? pretty much everything and everyone! have been in a very black mood today


(((((hugs)))))


northnsouth said:


> The news
> 
> One item.... there is another famine looming in Kenya, Uganda, Somalia and Ethiopia..........
> 
> Another later item...In the UK 20% of 10 year old children are obese and we are facing an epidemic of young people with liver disease..... What a sick world half the world dieing from hunger... the other killing itself with greed...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Getting out of bed!!! Worked seven days last week and will probably have to do six days this week before i get a day off...oh well!!!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

The scary spider that savagely attacked me this morning :nonod:


----------



## Fluffed (Jun 5, 2011)

The vet that insists Royal Canin is a fantastic food, that its good to feed dry and is completely closed to the idea that cats and dogs have a different metabolism and different nutritional requirements. 

I feel very despondent today........


----------



## Fluffed (Jun 5, 2011)

Cat_Crazy said:


> The scary spider that savagely attacked me this morning :nonod:


Nasty blighters.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Me for not being strong enough to cope with things that's shouldn't upset me but do.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

a selfish man who treats my parents as his slave. has no respect for them and seems not to realise that they changed their plans to help him out but he ignored them and got other people to help. he cant even say thank you to them or sorry for being a tool. im sick of his gross insensitivity towards my dad and if he calls me Carla once more im in danger of knocking him out

thanks for the rant!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

I applied my mascara and then sneezed :mad2:


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> I applied my mascara and then sneezed :mad2:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Mr Giz said:


>


thanks for that


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

I can't ge into these crumpets an why are there strange men tha thin it is a jolly good idea to drill the road outside my house. I say leave the poor road alone we need it.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

something that as happened to my mate.. some people are so thoughtless


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

danielled said:


> I can't ge into these crumpets an why are there strange men tha thin it is a jolly good idea to drill the road outside my house. I say leave the poor road alone we need it.


I swore at a jar of pasta sauce the other day because the F***er wouldnt open :mad2: men are good for some things :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> I swore at a jar of pasta sauce the other day because the F***er wouldnt open :mad2: men are good for some things :thumbup:


Got it open eventually.

The smileys are making me wait now for the one I want.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> something that as happened to my mate.. some people are so thoughtless


I hope your mate is ok


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

My ex husband referred to my hamster as vermin this morning. which hacked me off slightly.


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

The fact i am at work on my own and cant do coursework so i will staying up very late tonight to do it all....even got red bull to keep me awake....but just annoyed as i was suppose to book this day off :mad2:


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

Life in general. Every time I think my life is going somewhere I get proved wrong


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

kirk68 said:


> Life in general. Every time I think my life is going somewhere I get proved wrong


Thats me too at the mo!!! Am pi$$ed orf now becoz..........

Went to visit my new work today and fouind out the Operational Manager left a bit of a hurry and hadnt sent my CRB form away, so now I had to talk the new Manager through doing it coz she hadnt done one before and it will just get sent away today or even Monday if I am lucky!!! :mad2:

I dont know how I am gonna manage to pay my bills at the end of this month as we have NOTHING left in the bank!!!!:mad2::mad2:


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

We have a car on the drive which we can't use as it's not insured. Saved like hell and got the money to insure then got landed with a hefty bill which had to be paid immediately. (Long and boring story about old insurance company). Now I just have to hope that the cheque we paid into the bank on Wednesday is cleared so I can insure the car tomorrow so we can go to the dog show.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Asking a simple question on another forum that people struggle or refuse to understand , being accused of something I didn't do by people who don't know me and by one that does ( sort of) :mad2:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Going to the dentist and being told I have to have root canal treatment!


----------



## JoinTheChase (Mar 20, 2011)

The girl behind us who sobbed very loudly ALL THE WAY THROUGH THE FINAL HARRY POTTER!!!!

seriously - cry quietly to yourself!!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

The guy not turning up to do the security light.. and I waited in all day.. this was yesterday.. and on Tuesday.. had new windows in the house.. I don't think we needed them and personally think the council is wasting lots of money.. 
Soi i had to change my shift as I wouldn't get any sleep as they were meant to be here to to them at 8am in the morn and they came to tell me I was booked in for the afternoon.. for them to turn up and realise one of the windows hadn't even been ordered.. what planks..  Mistake after mistake pretty much sums up my week..


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> I hope your mate is ok


i'll pm you x


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

discovering there ate 4 exams i have to take tomorrow rather than just the 3  found out Tues i had the exams to start with but to bump it up but 1 just cos of somebody else :mad2: i aint impressed


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

nothing:thumbup:


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

reading my sons school record that i requested and all the lies that is in it! meetings that have taken place when they havent, things my son has said which are completely out of character and as his mum and dad have never heard him say in 11 yrs!! the lack of provision the 'fully inclusive' chool made for my son and his difficulties, the lies the head has told about me............the list goes on and on...........


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Going to the dentist and being told I have to have root canal treatment!


 argh! I had that a few months ago and it was *horrible * - one of the most painful experiences I've had. hope you get on better than I did


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

waiting for rain to stop, i wanna take bobbie to a local fun dog show


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

the news pills am taking have p*ssed me off. past two days when took them have spent most of the day asleep. havent taken them today as actually want to do something in my days off rather than spending it comatose on the sofa and feel like s**t. really cant win


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

having to queue for 20 minuites at the checkout at Sainsburys , when only half the checkouts was open, is it a surprise to them that it's busy on the weekends.... oh and they had no milk in semi or full fat in anything larger than 1pint size ffs they can't even keep milk in stock :mad2:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Bloody show was cancelled


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

someone telling someone else that im going to see my mate whos in ill in hospital too much :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: upto me who i go and see and how many times i go ffs


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My grannys carer ringing up the hospital and pretending to be a family member so she was the first to find out she had passed on, then texting people and telling them she had died, all before the family even knew about it.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> My grannys carer ringing up the hospital and pretending to be a family member so she was the first to find out she had passed on, then texting people and telling them she had died, all before the family even knew about it.


disgusting  im so sorry for your loss x


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> My grannys carer ringing up the hospital and pretending to be a family member so she was the first to find out she had passed on, then texting people and telling them she had died, all before the family even knew about it.


Oh ((hugs)) hun sorry for your loss, i lost my grandad last tuesday and some of the family found out via facebook that he had passed. It was only becuase i had got off my bum and did some cleaning, that i got the call before looking on FB :frown2:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> I hope your mate is ok


shes up and down to be honest , they have now changed her medication so hopefully that will start to help  .. thanks for asking x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> My grannys carer ringing up the hospital and pretending to be a family member so she was the first to find out she had passed on, then texting people and telling them she had died, all before the family even knew about it.


thats bad hun , sorry to hear about your granny xxxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> thats bad hun , sorry to hear about your granny xxxx





Pointermum said:


> Oh ((hugs)) hun sorry for your loss, i lost my grandad last tuesday and some of the family found out via facebook that he had passed. It was only becuase i had got off my bum and did some cleaning, that i got the call before looking on FB :frown2:





Carla-Jade said:


> disgusting  im so sorry for your loss x


Thankies, Im more mad because my gran adored this woman so we arent even going to report it, she would have hated us doing that.


----------



## Zanki (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been pissed about this for a few days, started Thursday evening. I had to sort out the upstairs of our store on my own. I had a ton of relabeling to do and the whole time I was been called down to the tills. I only managed to merchandise two sections and hadn't had chance to get to the DVD movies by closing time. The problem was that section takes two hours to merch and I had only been working up there about an hour. I got boxsets tidy and the CDs which is a huge section. I go down, cash in my till and a supervisor asks me how upstairs looks. I told him it looked like crap as I haven't had time to do everything. He is pissed at me and sends me back upstairs for the last 15 minutes. I manage to make DVD movies look neat in the time, filling in all the gaps and moving all the stuff that was on top of other stuff. It was then time to go and I mentioned to one of the guys that I was going to be yelled at the next day about the state of the room even though I had done all I could in the time. No one else could have got it so tidy in 15 minutes. 
I got in the next day, got told to go back out on shop floor since the big wigs where coming in today. He told me the movies looked like crap. I told him what did he expect in 15 minutes, it was a hell of a lot better than me not even trying. He then complained that he was there till 8pm last night tidying. He had managed to tidy the easy sections and they hadn't been done properly. So he told me what to do, then told me to do it a different way. I pointed this out and he blew up at me, yelled at me for not listening. I then asked him which way he wanted me to tidy it, yelled at me again and stormed off. He had no right to yell at me, it was unfair. He always takes his frustration out on me and it pisses me off. I was upstairs till lunchtime when he started the fight again downstairs in front of everyone even though I didn't say a word to him, I just wanted to be signed out. I then got back from lunch, avoided him and was given 2000 relables to do. My manager took one look at them, told me to go upstairs and do nothing else. I had to ask him to tell the supervisors to leave me alone. He then said, 'yeah, I guess you don't want to be shouted at again.'

You know, I did so much work the day before. I've been sick for the last two weeks or so. I just can't get rid of this sore throat and I've actually missed two martial art classes to try and get rid of it. No one gives a crap. I had to carry up tones of crates of stock up the stairs. They are really heavy and none of the guys will help me. Most of them won't even attempt to lift the heavy stuff. 
I work really hard, I get exhausted when they have me on shop floor day after day and I get in trouble when I slow down and get sick. I was in at 9am the other day, didn't get to eat or drink till 3pm because that's when my lunch was. 
They just don't appreciate what you do. When I'm not there, the shop looks like crap, the whole place does. I'm sick of getting treated like crap by the customers and especially one of the supervisors. He makes me want to punch him all the time. No one gets me so riled up and he just won't let things go. He will keep nagging and nagging just to get a response. He really annoys me and I'm contemplating putting in a formal complaint. One of the guys I work with says I should and so does one of the girls. 
That said. This place is seriously stressing me out. I don't want to go anywhere, do anything or be around anyone in my spare time. I don't feel happy and because I don't get paid for time off, I don't get to go anywhere or do anything fun. The most fun I've had since I started working there was some of my martial arts. 
It's just stupid. I want out and no where is even giving me an interview. I don't know if its my degree putting them off, but I can't get a paid job in my field and I can't afford to work as an intern anywhere as I need to pay for rent etc. 

tldr: supervisor been a complete ass, hate job. Still haven't calmed down as I've got one day off (today) and I'm back in there tomorrow probably to get more crap.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thankies, Im more mad because my gran adored this woman so we arent even going to report it, she would have hated us doing that.


what a hard thing not to do , why couldnt she have left well alone who knows xx


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> My grannys carer ringing up the hospital and pretending to be a family member so she was the first to find out she had passed on, then texting people and telling them she had died, all before the family even knew about it.


WTF?! thats just not on. :shocked:


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

finding out this post was lost LOL hahahaha, hope all are well


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

dingal2000 said:


> finding out this post was lost LOL hahahaha, hope all are well


thought i was seeing things then lol hope you ok hun x


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

im cool hun, been working on a personal project x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

nice one hope it works out for you


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

The stupidly unhelpful nurses and doctors that work with my father in law have seriously pissed me off today. 
My father in law overdosed again on Tuesday and they didn't keep him in the hospital even though it is the third time he has done it this month. They left all the collectible knives in his house despite my serious concerns (he lives alone) and this morning he slit his wrists. 
I have begged them over and over to keep him in the hospital but I have been ignored and instead they want me to be with him 24 hours a day in his house on suicide watch. I can't physically be there 24hours a day and every time I leave him for a few hours he hurts himself. I am not a trained nurse and this amount of responsibility it terrifying me. 
Why wont they listen to me and see that he is a danger to himself AND being in the house is making him worse!!!! 
The mental health sector in this country is a disgrace!! 
Say a prayer for me and him if you can.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Catz1 said:


> The stupidly unhelpful nurses and doctors that work with my father in law have seriously pissed me off today.
> My father in law overdosed again on Tuesday and they didn't keep him in the hospital even though it is the third time he has done it this month. They left all the collectible knives in his house despite my serious concerns (he lives alone) and this morning he slit his wrists.
> I have begged them over and over to keep him in the hospital but I have been ignored and instead they want me to be with him 24 hours a day in his house on suicide watch. I can't physically be there 24hours a day and every time I leave him for a few hours he hurts himself. I am not a trained nurse and this amount of responsibility it terrifying me.
> Why wont they listen to me and see that he is a danger to himself AND being in the house is making him worse!!!!
> ...


that is awful hun .. i hope you can get the help that is needed to help your father in law ... thoughts are with u xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Family... ....


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

my mum !!!! 
been stuck indoors with sick kids with no food or milk or anything phoned her dozen times to see if she could get me some bits she ignored me when i finally get through she says oh ive been shop 3 times already....
she lives across the road and drives past my house on route to the shop and knows my kids are to sick to go out and didnt once ask if i needed anything wtf?? 

im sooo mad right now i know its silly but cant help it want to shout lmao


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

I am annoyed with myself because I am a paranoid wreck.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

The bl**dy grand national albeit yesterday!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

DT said:


> The bl**dy grand national albeit yesterday!


Oh and that too. Makes me cry  I never realised how bad it was. I am ashamed to have bet on it.


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

That this morning I took my kids and dogs out for a couple of hours and I come home to find that my OH has taken ownership of 5 chickens


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

not having a breaker bar


----------



## MissHighlander (Jun 7, 2011)

Sunday afternoon drivers.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

having such a f**ed up family


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

certain people getting on my nerves


----------



## YellaSam (Mar 20, 2012)

My girlfriend and I walked a clients dog today for 2 1/2 hours, she (the dog) pooped twice, nothing unusual there. Last quarter of a mile my GF went home to put the lamb in the oven taking poop bags with her. A minute later the dog pooped again with me bagless! After taking the dog home I returned 10 mins later with a bag. Silly but it did P me off.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

not being able to shift a bolt


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

The bloody car of mine, it's driving me nuts


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

waking up at 4 and not being able to get back to sleep, and now I feel tired and irritable :Arghh


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> waking up at 4 and not being able to get back to sleep, and now I feel tired and irritable :Arghh


I know the feeling well


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2016)

Certain people round here who ignore the fact I'm trying to get the dog to sit before being stroked and when he jumps up saying it's ok he just wants to say hello, no it's not ok I'm trying to train him to sit before being stroked and you are not helping.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Nothing.

Now that doesn't happen often!


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Family


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

School parent blocked my off- street parking for 40 mins this am and I couldn't get out. I wish he'd said sorry like he meant it . I'm putting out no parking cones tomorrow !


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

That went well , they just moved the cone WTF . This is war , I'm putting out more tomorrow . That'll learn 'em


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> That went well , they just moved the cone WTF . This is war , I'm putting out more tomorrow . That'll learn 'em


Stick a sign on it saying p**s the hell off lol


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

or swivel on my cone , mate!


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> That went well , they just moved the cone WTF . This is war , I'm putting out more tomorrow . That'll learn 'em


Put some used engine oil or something else slippery and slimy on them so the idiot can't lift them up. At the very least, he will get disgustingly dirty hands.

Or can you not park your car where he parks so there is nowhere for him to park?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Validation in an excel spreadsheet that I can't remove!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

AnimalzRock said:


> Put some used engine oil or something else slippery and slimy on them so the idiot can't lift them up. At the very least, he will get disgustingly dirty hands.


Heh, dog poo but I have to move the cones myself when I come out the drive and I'd forget !


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> Heh, dog poo but I have to move the cones myself when I come out the drive and I'd forget !


Disposable gloves!


----------



## AnimalzRock (Jul 2, 2014)

Was FUMING this morning. 

Trying to walk my dogs when we got accosted by a totally out-of-control Springer. His owner was running behind him, ineffectually shouting him, to no avail. Had to pick up one of my dogs, as she was so scared of him, so he proceeded to jump all over me, covering me in mud. One of my other dogs had to snap at him to get him off her, to which the owner said (to the dog), "that serves you right". That's all very well, but it is not the responsibility of MY dog to teach YOUR dog manners. 

Owner could not catch him and said (by way of justification, I assume) "He's a Springer". WTF? 

We changed direction to get away from him but he just followed us. Eventually I got my dogs in the car and drove down the road to get away. Owner had managed to get unruly dog on lead by this time. Couldn't believe it when I let the dogs out of the car down the road and blooming dog appeared again! I was ready to grab his stupid owner and stomp all over her stupid head. If you have no control over your dog, don't let it off the flaming lead in public. 

And breath.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh we had something similar last week! 4 little dogs off lead, 2 were under control, but the other 2 weren't listening. One ran over to Muttly (on lead as they should be around the sports centre  ), it jumped on him so he told it off and it ran away yelping. They said the same "Serves you right" :Bored yeah and what about my dog who I am trying to train out of being reactive, your dog just bloody proved to mine that he needs to be!!!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

AnimalzRock said:


> Owner could not catch him and said (by way of justification, I assume) "He's a Springer". WTF?


This sentence makes my blood BOIL! It's the biggest problem with springers around here. The owners just accept their dogs behaviour because "it's a springer" grrrr!
I had someone say the same thing to us as an excuse for her PIA dog jumping all over us, refusing to drop Phoebes ball and running off every time she got close to him. She rolled her eyes and tutted and said "never get a springer eh? All ours have got on like this.." She didn't see the irony that our springer recalled immediately and was sat at my OH's side while hers was making a tit of her.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

They should meet Mum's friend's dog, Fern then. She's Sooo obedient, oh and she's a Springer  
Gotta keep her on lead around wildlife though as she was worked in her young days.


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tiredness I feel tired all the damn time


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

The guy driving at 30mph on 60mph road, driving to slow can be just as dangerous as driving fast


----------

